# Josh Bowmar



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Money can buy the best ground!!


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

And his deer last year was even bigger, 207"


----------



## fletchmaster63 (Apr 16, 2011)

The stars aren't quite aligning for me on this one.


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

What is his claim to fame?

Never understood if he was famous or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Been watching a lot of whitetail videos recently, and kept seeing that recent Bomar episode pop up as a choice.
Tried to avoid watching, because I can’t stand either of them...but who doesn’t want to see a 200.

A few observations, lol.
First, glad to see no corn piles.
Second, even though I can’t stand either of them, I enjoyed that episode. Not only a great buck(even though he named the deer lightning, and kept referring to the deer as lightning over and over and it’s nauseating) but it was cool to see the tactics involved.
Lastly, when she showed up, it surely seemed awkward...or at least she did.

Anyway, I can’t stand either of them, but that was (finally) a good episode, great deer and yes...I’m envious of that kind of Whitetail ground.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Dazzler said:


> What is his claim to fame?
> 
> Never understood if he was famous or something.
> 
> ...


He threw the javelin in college I believe


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice deer but why did she need to show up in yoga pants and a tight fitting T shirt. I guess Josh wanted to show off two racks.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Those folks give me the creeps


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> He threw the javelin in college I believe
> 
> View attachment 6983359


Congrats on being able work in a Lamar Latrell reference on AT. :clap:


----------



## swhughes81 (Jan 8, 2014)

Let me tell you guys something. My father n law knows a deer farmer in Indiana that has sold several bucks to some tv people. Big named ones. They buy these deer put them on their farms and now they are hunting “wild free range” deer. Big antlers sell. This is 100% true and no I will not tell you the ones I know because this is how this guy makes his money, but I promise they are buying them. If you didn’t know it already, despite what your told on tv and social media, big antlers make lots of money and these stars are paying a lot to have farm bucks on their properties


----------



## Red Sparky (Dec 24, 2013)

Who is Josh Bowmar?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> Congrats on being able work in a Lamar Latrell reference on AT. :clap:


Thank you kindly, sir!


----------



## tray828 (Aug 26, 2019)

Red Sparky said:


> Who is Josh Bowmar?


Best response so far.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

swhughes81 said:


> Let me tell you guys something. My father n law knows a deer farmer in Indiana that has sold several bucks to some tv people. Big named ones. They buy these deer put them on their farms and now they are hunting “wild free range” deer. Big antlers sell. This is 100% true and no I will not tell you the ones I know because this is how this guy makes his money, but I promise they are buying them. If you didn’t know it already, despite what your told on tv and social media, big antlers make lots of money and these stars are paying a lot to have farm bucks on their properties


Risky investment. Get hit by a truck the next day


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Red Sparky said:


> Who is Josh Bowmar?


I seriously have no idea who Josh Bowmar is but I don't watch hunting show so that might be the reason.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd never heard of him either until this thread. I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

First of all, Congrats on the big Deer!

Second, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if it was indeed a bought and paid for farmed deer...It's a TV show after all. 

Remember back in the days when people thought WWE/WWF were real wrestling? Or "Reality TV" that has staged drama every week?

Some people idolize hunters that shoot game with big racks, that's why they watch them and bought whatever they are selling. When this becomes the norm, the TV Hunters realized that if they don't shoot game with big rack every time, they cease to be this super awesome hunter and people stop watching them.

Sad, but it's the reality of it all.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

cruizerjoy said:


> Nice deer but why did she need to show up in yoga pants and a tight fitting T shirt. I guess Josh wanted to show off two racks.


Lets see em'.....this thread is worthless without pics....I demand to either see the yoga pants or the 200" deer...


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Boomer2094 said:


> First of all, Congrats on the big Deer!
> 
> Second, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if it was indeed a bought and paid for farmed deer...It's a TV show after all.
> 
> ...


 Whaaattt !!!! WWE is not real fighting???? You mean the Rock cant actually take 17 hits to the face from John Cena??? Should I even ask about Santa Claus ??


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> He threw the javelin in college I believe
> 
> View attachment 6983359


Lamar Latrell


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

The yoga pants were the best part IMO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

onlyaspike said:


> Lets see em'.....this thread is worthless without pics....I demand to either see the yoga pants or the 200" deer...


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: This made me chuckle. The only thing I recognize about the Bowmar name is being dropped by UA for spearing a bear? I have Dish Sportsman channel/Pursuit and apparently they don't carry this couple. Not missing a thing.....but I would not doubt that such folks purchase big deer and transplant them to get their TV kills and good ratings.


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

I’m not a fan of them either. The only reason I even follow their page is because Sarah is attractive. There are actually very few “famous” hunters that I keep up with and enjoy reading their posts. Higgins and Dudley are two, although here lately Higgins is promoting a lot more than I care to listen to.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Butter face imo..

Never considered that hunting personalities purchase deer, then set them free.
That kinda takes the cake.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

swhughes81 said:


> Let me tell you guys something. My father n law knows a deer farmer in Indiana that has sold several bucks to some tv people. Big named ones. They buy these deer put them on their farms and now they are hunting “wild free range” deer. Big antlers sell. This is 100% true and no I will not tell you the ones I know because this is how this guy makes his money, but I promise they are buying them. If you didn’t know it already, despite what your told on tv and social media, big antlers make lots of money and these stars are paying a lot to have farm bucks on their properties


how do they ensure these bucks stay in the farm? what if their neighbor killed it the next day? I don't see it, there would be huge legal implications, and that type of industry wouldn't stay under the radar.... as much as I don't like most whitetail shows, I don't buy your claim


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

Well that’s 10 minutes I’ll not get back. 

Where’s all this money come from. Electric bikes riding along a loaded Jeeps on a private “farm” and traveling to Africa to shoot strange critters ain’t cheap. 

What I mean is this YouTube/TV money?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

I watched a episode of conquest 200 one day. They had a huge buck that they were having problems with. So they sold him too a guy in Michigan I think. Too a farm of 600 acres non high fence. This outfitter guides and sells hunts. So I don’t doubt people but them for there farms.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

After that stupid spear video I can't watch anything they do. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

I watched that video last night and when his wife showed up, I literally said out loud "oh my lord"!! I was not expecting that, she kind of caught me off guard. Congrats to him for making a living doing what he loves and finding a woman like that to share it with him. Don't be hating


----------



## Hooper_c4 (Jun 27, 2017)

onlyaspike said:


> Lets see em'.....this thread is worthless without pics....I demand to either see the yoga pants or the 200" deer...


https://youtu.be/DiBRhLr7ySQ 

There ya go!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> swhughes81 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me tell you guys something. My father n law knows a deer farmer in Indiana that has sold several bucks to some tv people. Big named ones. They buy these deer put them on their farms and now they are hunting “wild free range” deer. Big antlers sell. This is 100% true and no I will not tell you the ones I know because this is how this guy makes his money, but I promise they are buying them. If you didn’t know it already, despite what your told on tv and social media, big antlers make lots of money and these stars are paying a lot to have farm bucks on their properties
> ...


No chance people are buying expensive penned deer and turning them loose on unfenced land to hunt for tv shows. No way.


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

What’s wrong with yoga pants???


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Just watched it.. She showed up in yoga pants then put on proper pants to go into the woods. Jeez people are so critical. I dont think I know a female who doesnt sit around the house in yoga pants, which she was probably doing while her husband was hunting. My 2 cents, anyway.

Carry on the bashing.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

vmals said:


> Just watched it.. She showed up in yoga pants then put on proper pants to go into the woods. Jeez people are so critical. I dont think I know a female who doesnt sit around the house in yoga pants, which she was probably doing while her husband was hunting. My 2 cents, anyway.
> 
> Carry on the bashing.



She was supposedly on her way to Illinois, drove 2 hours back for the recovery, wearing yoga pants and uggs.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Red Sparky said:


> Who is Josh Bowmar?


Never heard of her.


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

spike camp said:


> vmals said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched it.. She showed up in yoga pants then put on proper pants to go into the woods. Jeez people are so critical. I dont think I know a female who doesnt sit around the house in yoga pants, which she was probably doing while her husband was hunting. My 2 cents, anyway.
> ...


What is the fascination with her clothing choice?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Bowman1989 said:


> What is the fascination with her clothing choice?


The only reason she was on the episode was to flaunt her ass, so what she was wearing was noticeable.


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

spike camp said:


> Bowman1989 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the fascination with her clothing choice?
> ...


Does that bother you though? Just doesn’t make sense to me. Also I’m pretty sure those are rubber boots not uggs


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Bowman1989 said:


> Does that bother you though? Just doesn’t make sense to me. Also I’m pretty sure those are rubber boots not uggs


I’m always a fan of an athlete apple bottom, but not so much to fuel narcissism and mix it with deer hunting.

Thought they were uggs, maybe not.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

BigDeer said:


> Risky investment. Get hit by a truck the next day


Also illegal. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttiebrownbow (Feb 14, 2019)

I would love to mount that by my fire place. 

Deer would probably go in basement though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

cuttiebrownbow said:


> I would love to mount that by my fire place.
> 
> Deer would probably go in basement though.
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

Red Sparky said:


> Who is Josh Bowmar?


Never heard of her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

cuttiebrownbow said:


> I would love to mount that by my fire place.
> 
> Deer would probably go in basement though.
> 
> ...


[emoji23]You rascal!

He is kind of annoying with his antics but deep down you can tell he is a good hunter. The intel he did on that buck and explaining it was awesome, you can tell he was way jacked up it all came together and really loved it. Can’t make that stuff up. The interview shots were awkward as usual, the cold calling people from the stand was weird/hilarious, & the actual hunt & tactics were kind of incredible.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I am pretty sure most of their money comes from the fitness world/supplements. 

I am guessing they bought the farm knowing this deer was in it. If not it’s a 1 and what ever chance that the farm they bought had a deer like this. Very few hunters will even see a 200” deer. I think I missed a 170 plus but it was moving and I shot at it with a rifle. I got flustered and popped a shot.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Hooper_c4 said:


> https://youtu.be/DiBRhLr7ySQ
> 
> There ya go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yoga pants start around the 22:30 mark. [emoji12]


----------



## Hooper_c4 (Jun 27, 2017)

Perry24 said:


> Yoga pants start around the 22:30 mark. [emoji12]


Yea but she throws on another pair of pants when they actually start to track the deer, that was disappointing [emoji23]. You know everyone always talks about scent control, I've watched quite a few of their videos and shes always got about 2 lbs of makeup on. I wonder if scent away makes a scent free makeup line!?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

The point of the post is I could have 20 million in the bank and I could look to buy 500-1000 acres in Iowa which is exactly what I would do if I wont the lottery. 

I am guessing the percentage chance that I could find a farm to buy and have that farm have a 200" deer on it is pretty slim to none.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

maxx98 said:


> The point of the post is I could have 20 million in the bank and I could look to buy 500-1000 acres in Iowa which is exactly what I would do if I wont the lottery.
> 
> I am guessing the percentage chance that I could find a farm to buy and have that farm have a 200" deer on it is pretty slim to none.


Maybe that was the selling point by the previous owner? IIRC he said he knew that deer was on that piece of ground when they bought it.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, you guys got my interest up enough to watch it. I forgot he was the spear/bear guy.

Yes, I noticed too that she acted odd when she showed up. 

My guess is two reasons: 
1. She could care less. 
2. He's a feminine hygiene product whistle.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to watch any video or tv show about hunting I could find. As time went on, most became hard to watch for various reasons. To me, they started to move away from actual hunting to being commercials with deer in them. I understand why, just became boring.

I thought this one was well done. Really explained how they found the bucks' area well. The shot was perfect. The emotion seemed genuine. 

Some of the best stuff was what I didn't notice......Didn't pimp equipment the entire show....Didn't ham shoot it and claim to be "a little bit back"......wasn't sitting on a big field of mowed corn with 50 deer in the background, including multiple big ones, only to be after "this one".

Good for them.


----------



## Hooper_c4 (Jun 27, 2017)

RBBH said:


> I used to watch any video or tv show about hunting I could find. As time went on, most became hard to watch for various reasons. To me, they started to move away from actual hunting to being commercials with deer in them. I understand why, just became boring.
> 
> I thought this one was well done. Really explained how they found the bucks' area well. The shot was perfect. The emotion seemed genuine.
> 
> ...


I agree. I laughed a little harder everytime he called someone else. That made the while video worth while.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter JMP (Nov 11, 2019)

One of those racks is fake


----------



## urist005 (Nov 6, 2019)

I honestly get the creeps from both of them... You can tell when the camera is off they are completely different people than what they portray.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

They are suing US Fish and Game. Minute 33

https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9raWZhcnVjYXN0LnBvZGJlYW4uY29tL2ZlZWQueG1s&episode=a2lmYXJ1Y2FzdC5wb2RiZWFuLmNvbS9qb3NoLWJvd21hci1saWdodG5pbmctMDJlOTgyNDIxZGFkYTAyOWM2YTk5MjYzNWZmZDRmNDU&hl=en&ved=2ahUKEwjV15Xr4v7lAhURJzQIHR6BBLkQieUEegQIARAE&ep=6&at=1574458465062


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

rattlinman said:


> Ok, you guys got my interest up enough to watch it. I forgot he was the spear/bear guy.
> 
> Yes, I noticed too that she acted odd when she showed up.
> 
> ...


3. She wanted to shoot that deer.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

OK I see where all of the jealousy come from...

The guys a stud...his wife is gorgeous...they both take good care of themselves and they obviously have some $$$$.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Beendare said:


> OK I see where all of the jealousy come from...
> 
> The guys a stud...his wife is gorgeous...they both take good care of themselves and they obviously have some $$$$.


I'm only jealous that she can pull like 65 pounds or something. lol.


----------



## Lung Blood (Dec 31, 2004)

It's the same ole thing, money buys big racks. Nothing new.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Beendare said:


> OK I see where all of the jealousy come from...
> 
> The guys a stud...his wife is gorgeous...they both take good care of themselves and they obviously have some $$$$.


So, opinions don't count if the subject of the opinion is in good physical shape. Got it.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Juneauhunt said:


> No chance people are buying expensive penned deer and turning them loose on unfenced land to hunt for tv shows. No way.


Whether it happens w/ the Celebrities or not I do not know but, it absolutely happens. I personally witnessed it. Back in the late 90's a few guys leasing a secluded 100 acre parcel purchased a 170" buck for $2000.00 & released it. Never heard of the outcome. People will do some crazy things


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> how do they ensure these bucks stay in the farm? what if their neighbor killed it the next day? I don't see it, there would be huge legal implications, and that type of industry wouldn't stay under the radar.... as much as I don't like most whitetail shows, I don't buy your claim


They would fence in a few acres. Jimmy Houston got busted doing the same.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Was the buck killed on the farm he bought? Or, was the buck killed on a farm that he just had permission to hunt? BTW- his wife looks great in yoga pants.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Make enough money to buy a farm in Iowa, be able to score a hot wife that looks good in yoga pants and AT will hate on you also, lol

From what I've seen, the dude can tune a bow( a Hoyt no less) and shoot, more than most of the posters on here can do.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Dazzler said:


> Well that’s 10 minutes I’ll not get back.
> 
> Where’s all this money come from. Electric bikes riding along a loaded Jeeps on a private “farm” and traveling to Africa to shoot strange critters ain’t cheap.
> 
> ...


They own a huge nutrition and supplement company, that's their main business abd where they get their money. They may not be everyone's cup if tee but it's sickening that every time someone shoots a giant everyone automatically says it's a farm deer. We are our own worst enemy.


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

22jdub said:


> They own a huge nutrition and supplement company, that's their main business abd where they get their money. They may not be everyone's cup if tee but it's sickening that every time someone shoots a giant everyone automatically says it's a farm deer. We are our own worst enemy.


I wasn’t saying the deer was a farm deer. I was referencing the fact he called it their farm. More questioning the nature of the farm. Beans? Corn? Potatoes?

Not saying he can’t hoe a row, but he seems like the kind to use hand moisturizer after a hard day in the field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Dazzler said:


> I wasn’t saying the deer was a farm deer. I was referencing the fact he called it their farm. More questioning the nature of the farm. Beans? Corn? Potatoes?
> 
> Not saying he can’t hoe a row, but he seems like the kind to use hand moisturizer after a hard day in the field.
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry part wasnt all directed toward your comment, just the comments in general on this thread. 

He was body builder before the supplement company and hunting so kit your typical blue collar hunter but doesn't mean he doesn't put the work in.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Good for them really. Who wouldn’t be jealous of him?


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

22jdub said:


> Yeah sorry part wasnt all directed toward your comment, just the comments in general on this thread.
> 
> He was body builder before the supplement company and hunting so kit your typical blue collar hunter but doesn't mean he doesn't put the work in.


No worries. It was more out of curiosity because every plot of land these days is a farm. I was wondering what they were farming 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

urist005 said:


> I honestly get the creeps from both of them... You can tell when the camera is off they are completely different people than what they portray.


I have run in to Josh and his wife Sarah on multiple occasions at a local family owned bow shop when he used to live in central Ohio. They were polite and did not seem like they were full of themselves. Just seemed like anyone else who came in. This was just with a couple people there-no crowds. This is my only experience with them so take it for what it’s worth 

I know the owner of the shop very well and respect him and he knows Josh quite well. He said Josh works his ***** off and the deer are fair chase. 

Again for what it’s worth


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Had no clue who this guy was so checked out their website. Had a decent little write up on how they came to be. Seems they earned most of this through hard work.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

btvabowhunter said:


> Was the buck killed on the farm he bought? Or, was the buck killed on a farm that he just had permission to hunt? BTW- his wife looks great in yoga pants.


He said Lease on the podcast, I think he said it was 300 and change acres. 

I don't mind him like I said other than he gets weird after he kills one. With that I thought he came off douchy talking about suing fish and game. I get it that would suck if they were targeting him but he accused them of sexual harassments watching his wife pee in the blind, dogged on poor people and talked up Spook Span, ugghh.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dazzler said:


> No worries. It was more out of curiosity because every plot of land these days is a farm. I was wondering what they were farming
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm not. i'm happy for him though. I didn't know who he was until the spear bear was mentioned, and I remember that dumb drama.... I don't think that stuff is a good idea to film, but whatever..... people run pigs with dogs that grab them and pin them so some guy can stab them.... to me, that's a lot more brutal than spearing a bear.... everything doesn't need to go on tv imo.

I have not watched the video yet, but probably will.... sounds like a crazy big deer.... and his wife showed up in yoga pants? so what..... people acting like they never seen a cute girl in yoga pants before

certainly some mad jealousy in this thread, and people really trying to lessen the achievements of this guy.... sounds like he made a bunch of good choices in life, and probably worked his butt off to get the opportunities he has.... good for him, it's America, and we all have the opportunity to do what we want.... most just lack the ambition, and complain about life not being fair.


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

let me post in here at the last. I moved out here to Iowa. Not for the hunting, but my wife has a lot of family out here. Mine is mostly gone. So here I am in Iowa. We bought 40 acres. I like venison and heard of all the big ole bucks out here. I thought well., there is Timber,corn, and soy beans about everywhere in Iowa. So hunting must be about equal everywhere,,WRONG!!! It all depends on how much land you can afford and your neighbors. I have a friend just 10 miles away with 160 acres and he is surrounded by trophy minded land owners. He just hunts on weekends and sees 4 and 5 yr old bucks most every sit. Me on the other hand usually sits through the month of Nov and some years after 70 to 80 hrs I see just one 3 yr old buck. I am bordered by many brown it's down types. It is the same everywhere. If you have enough land for deer to stay on and grow old. If you have neighbors who are picky. You will see older animals. No matter what state you live in..


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Whats not to like?$$,Iowa farm,hard work,nice set up,great shot,great deer,yoga pants.I don't get it,he made something of his life.Good on him.(and her)


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Josh Bomar looks at AT and reads the thread about him. Shows it to his wife and they both chuckle. They then proceed to go to bed where Josh gets to “snuggle” with The Rack in the yoga pants. After that, he rolls over where he gets to hold the other Rack. The 200” one. Josh laughed out load at the ljealous losers on AT and quietly goes to sleep where he dreams of both racks.

The end.


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

leftee said:


> Whats not to like?$$,Iowa farm,hard work,nice set up,great shot,great deer,yoga pants.I don't get it,he made something of his life.Good on him.(and her)


X 2 [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

nightvision said:


> Josh Bomar looks at AT and reads the thread about him. Shows it to his wife and they both chuckle. They then proceed to go to bed where Josh gets to “snuggle” with The Rack in the yoga pants. After that, he rolls over where he gets to hold the other Rack. The 200” one. Josh laughed out load at the ljealous losers on AT and quietly goes to sleep where he dreams of both racks.
> 
> The end.


X 2 [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

I don’t know how anyone could stand that girl with her annoying AF voice


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

thomasj1107 said:


> I don’t know how anyone could stand that girl with her annoying AF voice


I could


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

zekezoe said:


> I could


I guess not everyone has high standards


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

looked legit to me. Yeah he's gonna get on guys nerves. Financially successful,got a 200 inch whitetail, wife's hot. He will probly be hated as much as tom brady.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattfromVT (Sep 30, 2019)

I had to unfollow them on instagram because of the constant “LIGHTNING!!!” posts lately. We get it. You named your deer.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

It’s comical to suggest a dislike for industry clowns like the Bomars, comes from jealousy.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> It’s comical to suggest a dislike for industry clowns like the Bomars, comes from jealousy.


The "jealousy" fallback line drives me absolutely nuts. It's juvenile.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

spike camp said:


> It’s comical to suggest a dislike for industry clowns like the Bomars, comes from jealousy.


I wasn't jealous at all.......until his wife makes the appearance.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

"For every beautiful woman out there, there is at least one man who can't stand her."
Ancient Chinese proverb.


----------



## chrisdeines (Nov 23, 2019)

Mr. Josh


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Juneauhunt said:


> "For every beautiful woman out there, there is at least one man who can't stand her."
> Ancient Chinese proverb.


Good deal .for every 200 inch Buck out there there's at least one person that can't stand those cockroaches running out in front of them.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> So, opinions don't count if the subject of the opinion is in good physical shape. Got it.



Opinions? Sure...opinions are great. 

*But this isn't about opinions...its criticism and accusations; buying big bucks, having some $$$, etc.

This thread ain't about "opinions" and you know it. 
*

When I see folks like the Bomars I see someone devoted to a healthy lifestyle. They aren't eating a whole bag of Lays potato chips while vegging on the couch. 

It takes work, sacrifice and heathy eating to look like they do. Hey, I'm not saying its for everyone....but what is the difference between ridiculing them for their choices vs ridiculing some guy carrying some extra weight? None.

Whatever...this kind of People magazine thread bores me.....


....


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I’m not going to accuse anyone of anything, but I am becoming very skeptical of all these 200” bucks getting killed these days. I like to look at it this way. How many 200” bucks are there in any one county in any state? Seriously, how many 200” bucks are there in the wild in a single county? And, what are the odds that a 200” buck exists and they just happen to exist on the exact farm(s) where folks are hunting with their video camera? Makes you wonder. Maybe we are just living in the hay day of hunting. I’m really not sure, but it sure does seem like something is going on in the whitetail universe. 

I have also talked with a good friend that I’ve known for years and trust completely. He too was told directly from a deer breeder that the breeder sells bucks to people that film their own hunts. I have no idea who or where, but it’s interesting that someone else has heard the same thing as mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I’m not going to accuse anyone of anything, but I am becoming very skeptical of all these 200” bucks getting killed these days. I like to look at it this way. How many 200” bucks are there in any one county in any state? Seriously, how many 200” bucks are there in the wild in a single county? And, what are the odds that a 200” buck exists and they just happen to exist on the exact farm(s) where folks are hunting with their video camera? Makes you wonder. Maybe we are just living in the hay day of hunting. I’m really not sure, but it sure does seem like something is going on in the whitetail universe.
> 
> I have also talked with a good friend that I’ve known for years and trust completely. He too was told directly from a deer breeder that the breeder sells bucks to people that film their own hunts. I have no idea who or where, but it’s interesting that someone else has heard the same thing as mentioned earlier in this thread.


Good point. I've got hundreds of bucks on camera in ohio and southern iowa. Plus if I'm tagged out I'll drive all over the place early in the morning just to look at big ones. 200 inchers are really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really hard to find.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Maybe his wife is a hologram or something it's possible

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> He too was told directly from a deer breeder that the breeder sells bucks to people that film their own hunts. I have no idea who or where, but it’s interesting that someone else has heard the same thing as mentioned earlier in this thread.


people say all kinds of things.... best case, you got some very vague second hand information.... looking at that logically, it's not true. people spend so much energy trying to discredit others.... if they spent that energy hunting, they wouldn't feel the need to, they would be content with their own program.

if you don't like this couple, that means you have spent enough time following them to form an opinion.... that technically makes you one of their fan base..... if you have not spent the time following them, how would you have feelings of dislike towards them?

if someone is doing really good at anything, there is a long list of people hoping and trying to lessen their achievements, which is funny and ironic


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Jealousy is so ugly and it's all coming out in this thread.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I’m not going to accuse anyone of anything, but I am becoming very skeptical of all these 200” bucks getting killed these days. I like to look at it this way. How many 200” bucks are there in any one county in any state? Seriously, how many 200” bucks are there in the wild in a single county? And, what are the odds that a 200” buck exists and they just happen to exist on the exact farm(s) where folks are hunting with their video camera? Makes you wonder. Maybe we are just living in the hay day of hunting. I’m really not sure, but it sure does seem like something is going on in the whitetail universe.
> 
> I have also talked with a good friend that I’ve known for years and trust completely. He too was told directly from a deer breeder that the breeder sells bucks to people that film their own hunts. I have no idea who or where, but it’s interesting that someone else has heard the same thing as mentioned earlier in this thread.


It does make you wonder. There are probably more 200" deer inside a fence from 1 county than there are running wild in the entire Country.


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

This reminds me of Ohiobooners. Didn't he have a hot wife too?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

22jdub said:


> Jealousy is so ugly and it's all coming out in this thread.


That's just silly.


----------



## Muzzy 75 (Jul 4, 2008)

As critical as some people are maybe they should be the ones wearing the yoga pants? Lol. I say good for him. It takes work to kill deer like that consistently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

So He buys a piece of property. this piece of property has a 200" living on it .one area on the property he refers to as of the sanctuary. And it took a little while to learn that the 200 incher beds down in the sanctuary. Then he went through his notes and started backtracking. that's when he put two and two together and he learns that the 200 incher beds down in the sanctuary .and then he gets him. Good story.


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

wow, great buck!!!


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Normash Shwacks said:


> So He buys a piece of property. this piece of property has a 200" living on it .one area on the property he refers to as of the sanctuary. And it took a little while to learn that the 200 incher beds down in the sanctuary. Then he went through his notes and started backtracking. that's when he put two and two together and he learns that the 200 incher beds down in the sanctuary .and then he gets him. Good story.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Honestly, seems a bit odd to me as well.. I think the property is very small as well..

He did call Lee right after shooting the buck. Which makes me feel like everything was on the up and up.. I tend to believe him..


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just have to say does it really matter. I can’t believe this made five pages. He killed a giant deer and his wife is not the only chick that looks good in yoga pants. I love my wife in yoga pants.


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> how do they ensure these bucks stay in the farm? what if their neighbor killed it the next day? I don't see it, there would be huge legal implications, and that type of industry wouldn't stay under the radar.... as much as I don't like most whitetail shows, I don't buy your claim


For some years I lived in the same county as a guy that had a popular hunting show, always killing BIG deer, and he had a tall fence around his place. It interweaved with the trees but it was there. That is how you keep your neighbor from killing it.


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

Ever notice that a lot of these guys that have tv shows also have an attractive wife. Almost like they pimp them.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

garys333 said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> > how do they ensure these bucks stay in the farm? what if their neighbor killed it the next day? I don't see it, there would be huge legal implications, and that type of industry wouldn't stay under the radar.... as much as I don't like most whitetail shows, I don't buy your claim
> ...


I think the question was "how do you keep neighbors from killing them if you DON'T fence the property?" That was the conversation that we were having.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

garys333 said:


> Ever notice that a lot of these guys that have tv shows also have an attractive wife. Almost like they pimp them.


They pimp themselves lol
-Narcissistic bird shows up in yoga pants, points ass towards camera-
Really?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

spike camp said:


> They pimp themselves lol
> -Narcissistic bird shows up in yoga pants, points ass towards camera-
> Really?


Lol you caught that?...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

Don’t forget to purchase one of his nose buttons after you watch the video


----------



## cmeyer21 (Nov 14, 2019)

that was a good hunt but $ put that buck down. Hunsucker has the best content on social media hands down. give him a shot.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

If so many people were simply "jealous" over big deer, we'd have lots more of these threads. Where are the threads bemoaning Primos? They kill multiple big deer every year. What about Potts? He has quite a collection of 200" deer. There are other attractive, successful women hunters on tv who don't degrade themselves for ratings. 

Maybe it's the "pimping" or pandering or overt narcissism or other annoying behaviors and not the deer that brings negative attention to these people. That seems glaringly obvious to me.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

thomasj1107 said:


> I guess not everyone has high standards


I don’t see how her voice is annoying?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> If so many people were simply "jealous" over big deer, we'd have lots more of these threads. Where are the threads bemoaning Primos? They kill multiple big deer every year. What about Potts? He has quite a collection of 200" deer. There are other attractive, successful women hunters on tv who don't degrade themselves for ratings.
> 
> Maybe it's the "pimping" or pandering or overt narcissism or other annoying behaviors and not the deer that brings negative attention to these people. That seems glaringly obvious to me.


out of curiosity, what don't people like about this couple? I have never seen any of their content, just remember the bear thing but didn't see it.


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> out of curiosity, what don't people like about this couple? I have never seen any of their content, just remember the bear thing but didn't see it.


They are social media geniuses I’ll admit to that... their tactic is to play the “we don’t make money off sponsors, we only use products that we truly believe in” play, which seems genuine but it isn’t. If you question any ridiculous thing they say or anything they do even in a truly curious way, she will snap back on social media and instantly unfollow or block you. He doesn’t respond to comments for the most part, she sits around all day and does that because he’s the “talent” and she’s the one who’s job it is to make snarky comments to people, delete, argue, etc. Go ahead and test it, say anything on a post that contradicts them or discredits, and watch. They control what people can see, and it’s all a play, and they do play it well.... but god if that dude doesn’t seem a little weird to you every time he talks like a 5 year old that just opened a truck for Christmas, you aren’t normal.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I've never even thought of checking wind directions and comparing them to the pictures that I got of a big buck. Heck I don't even keep track of wind directions. But then again most guys would have assumed early on that this giant bedded in "the sanctuary". Makes no sense. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I've never even thought of checking wind directions and comparing them to the pictures that I got of a big buck. Heck I don't even keep track of wind directions. But then again most guys would have assumed early on that this giant bedded in "the sanctuary". Makes no sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




His wind direction tactic, doesn’t make sense?


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

spike camp said:


> His wind direction tactic, doesn’t make sense?


No it doesnt. I don't know how big his property is. It's unlikely it's over 2000 acres. Most guys would assume the giant is bedding in "the sanctuary" before farting around with trail cam pics and wind directions. Look at an aerial photo,drive around the property it's not hard to figure out the giant beds in "the sanctuary". 
Now let's say this giant was bedding in an UNLIKELY spot and this was discovered by his wind direction tactic. that makes much more sense. I mean you could ask a 10 year old .show him an aerial photo of the place .say this area right here we call the sanctuary 
where do you think the big buck is bedded down? The 10 year old is going to say the sanctuary????

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Subscribe


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Normash Shwacks said:


> No it doesnt. I don't know how big his property is. It's unlikely it's over 2000 acres. Most guys would assume the giant is bedding in "the sanctuary" before farting around with trail cam pics and wind directions. Look at an aerial photo,drive around the property it's not hard to figure out the giant beds in "the sanctuary".
> Now let's say this giant was bedding in an UNLIKELY spot and this was discovered by his wind direction tactic. that makes much more sense. I mean you could ask a 10 year old .show him an aerial photo of the place .say this area right here we call the sanctuary
> where do you think the big buck is bedded down? The 10 year old is going to say the sanctuary????
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




I guess you’ve got a point, but Sanctuary is just a name.
Every farm is different, and I can only imagine big mature bucks use each wind direction differently, in their favor.

Just today my buddy bumped a bedded booner on the farm we hunt together, in the oddest spot.

There was something ‘artificial’ feeling about the tactics used...but the tactics caught my attention, and thats saying a lot considering my jealousy...err ah criticism lol.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I've never even thought of checking wind directions and comparing them to the pictures that I got of a big buck. Heck I don't even keep track of wind directions. But then again most guys would have assumed early on that this giant bedded in "the sanctuary". Makes no sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Not sure if you’re being serious or not. I only hunt public and run cameras from time to time. On the outside of bedding areas or over primary scrapes. The first thing I check is wind direction when a shooter shows up. Doesn’t matter time of year or time of day. First thing I want to know is the wind direction, based on that alone I can pinpoint what bedding area they are using. They older they get the easier it is to pin point em down on wind specific beds. The steeper the terrain and older the deer the easier it is. It’s not to much the direction they travel but 99 percent of the time they will bed wind to back.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

thomasj1107 said:


> They are social media geniuses I’ll admit to that... their tactic is to play the “we don’t make money off sponsors, we only use products that we truly believe in” play, which seems genuine but it isn’t. If you question any ridiculous thing they say or anything they do even in a truly curious way, she will snap back on social media and instantly unfollow or block you. He doesn’t respond to comments for the most part, she sits around all day and does that because he’s the “talent” and she’s the one who’s job it is to make snarky comments to people, delete, argue, etc. Go ahead and test it, say anything on a post that contradicts them or discredits, and watch. They control what people can see, and it’s all a play, and they do play it well.... but god if that dude doesn’t seem a little weird to you every time he talks like a 5 year old that just opened a truck for Christmas, you aren’t normal.


I have never heard him talk, and this is the only social media i'm on, but I could see how that could be perceived that way...… that's a big reason for my lack of social media, self promoters and facades.... bad enough here sometimes:zip:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

AT community did not disappoint. SMH.
Much like Cameron Hanes and Joe Rogan these folks reach a ton of people (1.7 million)and they portray hunting as a “good thing” 

These folks should not be bashed.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Anyone know what this is about. Looks like they got into a little bit of trouble with the US fish and wildlife out in Nebraska.

https://dockets.justia.com/docket/nebraska/nedce/7:2019cv05000/82913

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

FG is getting sued. They mentioned it on kifarucast 




Normash Shwacks said:


> Anyone know what this is about. Looks like they got into a little bit of trouble with the US fish and wildlife out in Nebraska.
> 
> https://dockets.justia.com/docket/nebraska/nedce/7:2019cv05000/82913
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

The land may be listed on onx as Robert jorgensen jr.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

maxx98 said:


> So they move to Iowa, purchase a farm and then there is a 200" deer on it to kill.
> 
> How does that happen? I know they have a lot of $ but 200" deer don't just grow on trees.


I have a friend from NJ that has family that owns a 300 acre farm in Iowa and he has taken a nontypical over 200" and a 170's typical from that farm. I would take that if the farm is in a good area it is very possible.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

Dazzler said:


> Well that’s 10 minutes I’ll not get back.
> 
> Where’s all this money come from. Electric bikes riding along a loaded Jeeps on a private “farm” and traveling to Africa to shoot strange critters ain’t cheap.
> 
> ...


I never heard of them until the bear spearing UA controversy. I stumbled upon a Kifarucast podcast last week where he was being interviewed and found out that they make millions selling bodybuilding supplements so they have the money for the expensive toys. It was also mentioned that they would make more money if they didn't hunt because of the liberal ARA hate of hunters and apparently that is many in the bodybuilding community which seems really hypocritical due to the massive amounts of meat and eggs most of them eat.


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

rodney482 said:


> AT community did not disappoint. SMH.
> Much like Cameron Hanes and Joe Rogan these folks reach a ton of people (1.7 million)and they portray hunting as a “good thing”
> 
> These folks should not be bashed.


Please don’t compare Joe Rogan to the bowmars, it elevates them to a status they don’t even deserve


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> I don’t see how her voice is annoying?


I don't either. She speaks perfectly clear and normal.. Now her husband seems to be acting. Like he is soooooooooo excited to go hunting. Come on man, you hunt like almost everyday. Just be yourself. It's reality TV no need to act over the top.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

thomasj1107 said:


> Please don’t compare Joe Rogan to the bowmars, it elevates them to a status they don’t even deserve


You read my mind

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

thomasj1107 said:


> but god if that dude doesn’t seem a little weird to you every time he talks like a 5 year old that just opened a truck for Christmas, you aren’t normal.


I agree 100% ... I don't need or want the over the top acting.... I remember when I use to watch Tom Miranda and after he shot an animal. He would start this whole awful phony acting bit.. It was a real turn off from me.. But, I watched anyway because, I bowhunting fan boy.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Normash Shwacks said:


> The land may be listed on onx as Robert jorgensen jr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Interesting.... So, he bought this guys farm? I am still wondering if he killed it on the farm he bought or he just had permission to hunt the farm where the buck was taken.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> AT community did not disappoint. SMH.
> Much like Cameron Hanes and Joe Rogan these folks reach a ton of people (1.7 million)and they portray hunting as a “good thing”
> 
> These folks should not be bashed.


Absolutely correct about Cam and Rogan. With what little I know of the Bomar's I agree too. He did make a bad error on posting that bear hunt that put a bad light on them and hunting in general and it sounds like they are still experiencing a backlash from that poor choice.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

thomasj1107 said:


> Please don’t compare Joe Rogan to the bowmars, it elevates them to a status they don’t even deserve


Oh ok .. :thumb:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Fdale's Finest said:


> Absolutely correct about Cam and Rogan. With what little I know of the Bomar's I agree too. He did make a bad error on posting that bear hunt that put a bad light on them and hunting in general and it sounds like they are still experiencing a backlash from that poor choice.



I have zero issue with him spearing the bear.. Tim Wells speared a grizz w no backlash from hunters.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

jlh42581 said:


> You read my mind
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


These two have more followers...


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> I have zero issue with him spearing the bear.. Tim Wells speared a grizz w no backlash from hunters.


I too have no issue with spearing the bear. If it’s legal than I have no issue with what ever anyone wants to hunt with. It’s actually kind of funny that you often see the animal nuts put in comments that a real hunter would use a spear or their hands and then go even crazier when it’s done. What I had the issue with was the antics on film after he speared it. Excitement is one thing but what he did was over the top. That being said with what I have learned of these people they are good honest and a hard working couple and shouldn’t be perceived as anything else. They seem good for the hunting community and O choose to ignore the jealousy that has been posted in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> These two have more followers...


I don't gauge good based on following. There's girls on Instagram with 16 million followers who do nothing but show T&A.

I'm not saying they haven't accomplished good things but in the same league as Rogan? No way. Rogan has a massive natural following from Fear Factor to UFC. His podcast offers IN DEPTH conversations with people from all walks of life.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

jlh42581 said:


> I don't gauge good based on following. There's girls on Instagram with 16 million followers who do nothing but show T&A.
> 
> I'm not saying they haven't accomplished good things but in the same league as Rogan? No way. Rogan has a massive natural following from Fear Factor to UFC. His podcast offers IN DEPTH conversations with people from all walks of life.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That’s fascinating....have you ever tried DMT?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> That’s fascinating....have you ever tried DMT?


No but you will when you die

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

rodney482 said:


> These two have more followers...


How do you figure? Rogan has 5.5 million followers on Twitter


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

PutnamCountyHunter;11113 77941 said:


> I’m not going to accuse anyone of anything, but I am becoming very skeptical of all these 200” bucks getting killed these days. I like to look at it this way. How many 200” bucks are there in any one county in any state? Seriously, how many 200” bucks are there in the wild in a single county? And, what are the odds that a 200” buck exists and they just happen to exist on the exact farm(s) where folks are hunting with their video camera? Makes you wonder. Maybe we are just living in the hay day of hunting. I’m really not sure, but it sure does seem like something is going on in the whitetail universe.
> 
> I have also talked with a good friend that I’ve known for years and trust completely. He too was told directly from a deer breeder that the breeder sells bucks to people that film their own hunts. *
> 
> ...


Russ Bellar Peru INdiana is a good place to start. It is big business.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

btvabowhunter said:


> Interesting.... So, he bought this guys farm? I am still wondering if he killed it on the farm he bought or he just had permission to hunt the farm where the buck was taken.


Looks like he bought it from jorgensen. It's not listed under bowmar yet. Must be huge place if you need clever tactics to figure out lightning beds in the sanctuary.

https://www.osceolaiowa.com/2019/07/17/deed-report/abzctjm/

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never heard of this couple before so I really don't want to make judgement on them. I met Russ Bellar many years ago at the indiana Deer and turkey show. He has had many celebrities come video and shoot deer on his farm. He sells deer all over the country. One can buy a 200" deer from Russ for $20,000.
I don't have a list of all his clients but can tell you he has made millions off this operation. Someone is paying his bills. To Russ, it's just business. To some TV hunters, its just entertainment and a livelihood.:wink:


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Some here question the destination of big racked bucks that are sold. My guess is that the majority go to high fence operations, but I'm sure that many hit free range. With CWD now on the radar and Lord knows what else, I'm sure that some things have changed in the past 20 years. My best friend owns property in Steuben County, NY, not too far from Charlie Alsheimer's place. A neighbor of his (name withheld) raised Whitetails.

He had a genuine interest in the health and quality of the herd and practiced hunting free range. One day we were having a casual conversation and he brought up where some of his deer were headed to. He wasn't bragging but I remember him saying that a number of the bucks make their way to Texas in free range operations. Of course they own a jillion acres out there and once the deer home in on the food plots and bait stations, they've found a home till they get whacked. Of course the guy pulling the trigger has no idea that the deer was from NY. It's a calculated risk but one that many take. I don't pay much attention to it so I have no idea what changes have take place over the past couple of decades.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Man, I don't see Josh buying a buck and having it dropped off. Fenced in and then shooting it... If he tried that and got caught it would be over for him in the hunting industry.. I just don't see him doing it.. He seems to have a passion for bowhunting and someone with a passion for bowhunting wouldn't do something like that.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Something else that Russ sells is Straws of sperm from deer well over 200". I ask why they would buy a straw of sperm for $500. He said they would take the sperm to their free range farm and trap some doe. Artificially inseminate the does with the sperm and introduce huge genetics to the farm.
This IMHO is why after the first 50 years of P&Y records a 200" deer would be in the top 500 deer in the world. I wonder how many 200" deer have been killed in just the last 15 years. Some multiple 200" plus deer off the same farms.

Just to be clear again. I'm not making any accusations against this young man at all. I never even heard of him until today. But it does happen in this industry more than I care to think about.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Looks like he bought it from jorgensen. It's not listed under bowmar yet. Must be huge place if you need clever tactics to figure out lightning beds in the sanctuary.
> 
> https://www.osceolaiowa.com/2019/07/17/deed-report/abzctjm/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Ok if he paid $978,223.00 for it... I would think it is way more believable that he killed a 200" buck off of then .. I thought josh said, "he bought a small farm." So, I was thinking like 80 acre or something.. I wish Josh would do more real talk about the farm he bought.. Like maybe, it's close to park, in a good neighborhood or whatever. 

I actually think everything is on the up and up. He finds a really good farm with big bucks for 900k. Then moves close to the farm and kills a 200" buck the first season he hunts it... Sure that could happen... Maybe he is trying to down play the good hunting ground so, the everyday hunter can relate to him?


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Something else that Russ sells is Straws of sperm from deer well over 200". I ask why they would buy a straw of sperm for $500. He said they would take the sperm to their free range farm and trap some doe. Artificially inseminate the does with the sperm and introduce huge genetics to the farm.
> This IMHO is why after the first 50 years of P&Y records a 200" deer would be in the top 500 deer in the world. I wonder how many 200" deer have been killed in just the last 15 years. Some multiple 200" plus deer off the same farms.
> 
> Just to be clear again. I'm not making any accusations against this young man at all. I never even heard of him until today. But it does happen in this industry more than I care to think about.


Good point


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

btvabowhunter said:


> Ok if he paid $978,223.00 for it... I would think it is way more believable that he killed a 200" buck off of then .. I thought josh said, "he bought a small farm." So, I was thinking like 80 acre or something.. I wish Josh would do more real talk about the farm he bought.. Like maybe, it's close to park, in a good neighborhood or whatever.
> 
> I actually think everything is on the up and up. He finds a really good farm with big bucks for 900k. Then moves close to the farm and kills a 200" buck the first season he hunts it... Sure that could happen... Maybe he is trying to down play the good hunting ground so, the everyday hunter can relate to him?


I think for a million dollars you could get a 400 acre Farm. I don't live too far away I might go take a look at this piece of property here by the end of the day. I'm not buying the story. that doesn't mean the deer isn't legit .how many guys have killed a big old buck and then made up some story to make themselves look really super duper. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I think for a million dollars you could get a 400 acre Farm. I don't live too far away I might go take a look at this piece of property here by the end of the day. I'm not buying the story. that doesn't mean the deer isn't legit .how many guys have killed a big old buck and then made up some story to make themselves look really super duper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The whole I have an 8 acre sanctuary right in the middle of the farm. With no cams in it.. Then gets trails cam pics on the farm and figure you the buck is bedding in sanctuary.. Then goes into sanctuary hangs a cell cam gets a pic of the buck.. Seems like a odd story.. Josh is like," I figured out the buck is bedded right in the middle of the farm in the 8 acre sanctuary." I was thinking.. ummm ok... Well, wouldn't that have been your first guess to start with?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The diff is these folks promote archery and hunting. 
Both are excellent archers and both have a huge passion for bowhunting.





jlh42581 said:


> I don't gauge good based on following. There's girls on Instagram with 16 million followers who do nothing but show T&A.
> 
> I'm not saying they haven't accomplished good things but in the same league as Rogan? No way. Rogan has a massive natural following from Fear Factor to UFC. His podcast offers IN DEPTH conversations with people from all walks of life.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rsk76 said:


> How do you figure? Rogan has 5.5 million followers on Twitter


I was talking specifically about Hanes


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> The diff is these folks promote archery and hunting.
> Both are excellent archers and both have a huge passion for bowhunting.


And profit from the industry.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

He was also arrested and placed in jail for his illegal practices. 




thirdhandman said:


> I've never heard of this couple before so I really don't want to make judgement on them. I met Russ Bellar many years ago at the indiana Deer and turkey show. He has had many celebrities come video and shoot deer on his farm. He sells deer all over the country. One can buy a 200" deer from Russ for $20,000.
> I don't have a list of all his clients but can tell you he has made millions off this operation. Someone is paying his bills. To Russ, it's just business. To some TV hunters, its just entertainment and a livelihood.:wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

spike camp said:


> And profit from the industry.


Is there an issue with that&#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57340;*♂


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

You think they’d promote bow hunting, if they weren’t turning a dollar?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

spike camp said:


> You think they’d promote bow hunting, if they weren’t turning a dollar?


I mean I dont know? But as long as they are legal and promoting bowhunting and archery I will support them.


----------



## gjtro (Sep 22, 2008)

Allen cox said:


> Whaaattt !!!! WWE is not real fighting???? You mean the Rock cant actually take 17 hits to the face from John Cena??? Should I even ask about Santa Claus ??


^^^^^
This

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> He was also arrested and placed in jail for his illegal practices.


Rodney: You sir are absolutely correct. Jimmy Houston shot a tranqualized buck, then he shot another buck with a rifle. At the time, I believe rifles were illegal, tranquillizing wild game was illegal and 2 bucks were illegal. Russ argued thay were his livestock. He owned them and paid tax on them. He served about 9 months of 5 years in prison. When he got out of jail they sold him his herd back for around $500,000. They changed the law and said since it was his livestock now it is legal. And now you know the rest of the story.
https://www.fws.gov/fieldnotes/print/print_report.cfm?arskey=14636


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I know it well. This place is just south of me. 


M


thirdhandman said:


> Rodney: You sir are absolutely correct. Russ argued thay were his livestock. He owned them and paid tax on them. He served about 9 months of 5 years in prison. When he got out of jail they sold him his herd back for around $500,000. They changed the law and said since it was his livestock now it is legal. And now you know the rest of the story.
> https://www.fws.gov/fieldnotes/print/print_report.cfm?arskey=14636


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

btvabowhunter said:


> The whole I have an 8 acre sanctuary right in the middle of the farm. With no cams in it.. Then gets trails cam pics on the farm and figure you the buck is bedding in sanctuary.. Then goes into sanctuary hangs a cell cam gets a pic of the buck.. Seems like a odd story.. Josh is like," I figured out the buck is bedded right in the middle of the farm in the 8 acre sanctuary." I was thinking.. ummm ok... Well, wouldn't that have been your first guess to start with?


I think everyone would have guessed that. This guy is amazing he moves out to Iowa to be like Lee and Tiffany. you got to make a big splash. you got to put a 200 incher down. He gets it done first year. he's the man. plain and simple. he is the man.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

The truth is, if there get to be too many more "Lee and Tiffany" type hunters (wealthy folks that buy and lease up thousands of acres of land, which takes it way from the middle, lower class hunter), there won't be any hunting left.


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

Very Interesting,,and Crazy,,$20,000 for a deer with 200 inch score of bone on it's head? This whole bone mania is Nuts. And again in my opinion has ruined deer hunting.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

According to the Bowjunky podcast Josh has been bow hunting since a pretty early age and has been quite successful. I've never
seen so many people analyze every frame of every video looking for the most minute discrepancy about something that
doesn't effect them in any way. If you don't like them, don't watch their videos or buy their products. Who really cares
if they are making a dime off archery? Good for them. I might have to order a nose button just to irritate those that worry about it.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

I follow quite a few Iowa outfitters and I just saw a post that this guy didn't even shoot the deer off his own farm. The post reads ' We only had a few hunters in Iowa due to the draw , Josh shot a 200" plus on one of my farms . He hunted him had has a video on it . Check out Bowmarfitiness . Exactly what the post reads .


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Marlin1938 said:


> I follow quite a few Iowa outfitters and I just saw a post that this guy didn't even shoot the deer off his own farm. The post reads ' We only had a few hunters in Iowa due to the draw , Josh shot a 200" plus on one of my farms . He hunted him had has a video on it . Check out Bowmarfitiness . Exactly what the post reads .


That would make the most sense to me.. That’s why I wanted to know if anyone knew if he actually shot the buck on his new farm he bought.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Back to the topic at hand. The OP asked about the Bowmars. They are MUCH bigger in the weightlifting and supplement world than the hunting world. They make most of their income from that venue vs. hunting I'm pretty sure.

If its a free range deer, congrats for him. If not, they its his own embarrassment he has to deal with.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I think everyone would have guessed that. This guy is amazing he moves out to Iowa to be like Lee and Tiffany. you got to make a big splash. you got to put a 200 incher down. He gets it done first year. he's the man. plain and simple. he is the man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Didn't he shoot a 200" deer last year, too? "Wires" and now "Lightning"?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't watch his shows, but just watched this one.
He mentioned buying an Iowa farm and moving. I didn't hear him claim it was his new farm they were hunting though, just an Iowa farm. He sure didn't make it clear what private ground he was hunting.
I'd say he made it appear to be the new farm, but didn't come out and say it.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Sheesh. 

Well this is a good thread....for separating the petty guys from the guys whose opinion is worth listening to.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

MNarrow said:


> Didn't he shoot a 200" deer last year, too? "Wires" and now "Lightning"?


215” Ohio buck


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

https://www.wideopenspaces.com/josh-bowmar-shoots-a-beautiful-215-ohio-whitetail-buck/

215" buck shot last year on a "small plot of your own private land"


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

This whole thing does not pass the smell test for me either...


----------



## kfili (Aug 1, 2016)

Im pretty sure the buck he just shot was off a 300 acre lease-not his recently bought farm. not positive but he talked about it on kifarucast.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

kfili said:


> Im pretty sure the buck he just shot was off a 300 acre lease-not his recently bought farm. not positive but he talked about it on kifarucast.


He was hunting with and outfitter, it was the outfitters lease .


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Marlin1938 said:


> He was hunting with and outfitter, it was the outfitters lease .


I wish Josh would get into all these details during his videos.. I find this stuff interesting.. 

I think the hunt public guys content are so well liked because, you know what kinda of tracts they are hunting..


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Marlin1938 said:


> He was hunting with and outfitter, it was the outfitters lease .


After Josh hung his set he said, " This is a set I will use for years and years to come.This should be a set we can kill multiple booners out of, year after year after year." 

This seems like an odd comment to make if your hunting some outfitter lease.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

btvabowhunter said:


> Marlin1938 said:
> 
> 
> > He was hunting with and outfitter, it was the outfitters lease .
> ...


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Marlin1938 said:


> btvabowhunter said:
> 
> 
> > After Josh hung his set he said, " This is a set I will use for years and years to come.This should be a set we can kill multiple booners out of, year after year after year."
> ...


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Post outfitters Facebook page.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

The Bowmars upload their hunts to Youtube straight away, from what I know about it, you don't make any money off Youtube...they're not " making money off the industry " near as I can tell. I don't have a TV, do they have a show on the Outdoor Channel or the Pursuit one?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

krieger said:


> The Bowmars upload their hunts to Youtube straight away, from what I know about it, you don't make any money off Youtube...they're not " making money off the industry " near as I can tell. I don't have a TV, do they have a show on the Outdoor Channel or the Pursuit one?


Youtubers make money from sponsors by gaining subscribers.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

spike camp said:


> Youtubers make money from sponsors by gaining subscribers.


Yeah a single video can be worth hundreds to tens of thousands of dollars depending on views.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

LoneAggie said:


> Yeah a single video can be worth hundreds to tens of thousands of dollars depending on views.


Wow! How many views are you talking here? Most hunting videos I see on youtube never go above 100K views give or take some.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

spike camp said:


> You think they’d promote bow hunting, if they weren’t turning a dollar?


Was listening to Kifaru cast with Josh Bowmar and he was pretty much saying how much market share he looses in the supplement business because he promotes hunting. He has 3 sponsors Hoyt, Easton and Sever and makes some money on youtube. Note much to write home about IMO. They would make way more if they hid the fact that they were hunters and focused on the supplement biz. He even posts the 200'' deer on his fitness IG and got plenty of backlash.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Red Eye 81 said:


> Wow! How many views are you talking here? Most hunting videos I see on youtube never go above 100K views give or take some.


Yeah the 100k might by you a dozen arrows  but there are vloggers with much higher view counts. If you can consistently pull down half a million plus views you have been in the past been able to make a living, not a great one, but can keep the lights on. It’s a ton of work and pretty demanding as to keep high subscriber counts you have to be constantly provide interesting content year round.


----------



## sowhandjr31 (Sep 18, 2014)

The is a beast and put in the work. I’ve never hunted Iowa but every bow hunting show I’ve watched on tv there is always giants in that state. Josh bowmar just happen to get lucky with a huge deer on his property.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

I think luck had nothing to do with it Josh taking his buck. That's why I find it so interesting.


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

I listened to a kifarucast a year ago and then watched a couple YouTube videos of them. She was the hunter and somebody was giving her a hard time in the comments. Seemed pretty G rated and she just went off. I get it, people always attacking you, giving you a hard time, questioning you, etc but the reality is, you chose that when you became a YouTube celebrity. It really turned me off to them. He seems like a super nice guy, but her...I don’t care how tight those yoga pants are.


Not the one I was looking for, but you get the idea.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of haters, but say what you will...these guys have worked hard for their money and can do whatever they want with it. He is truly passionate about the activities he does, and she is definitely business minded, which at times can bring forth the “attitude” referenced. I would be pissed too if people tried tearing me down after working hard to get a name/brand established. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

novich69 said:


> This!


Thats to swigs of coffee on my keyboard now.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Red Eye 81 said:


> Wow! How many views are you talking here? Most hunting videos I see on youtube never go above 100K views give or take some.


I used to follow the "Googan Squad" (fishing mainly) a few years ago. Just a bunch of guys scattered all over the country. They started with a small following, now they have their own lure company, sponsored by a few companies, and just built a headquarters in TX. They're doing very well.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

samhel said:


> Lots of haters, but say what you will...these guys have worked hard for their money and can do whatever they want with it. He is truly passionate about the activities he does, and she is definitely business minded, which at times can bring forth the “attitude” referenced. I would be pissed too if people tried tearing me down after working hard to get a name/brand established.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and people DO care.... this thread wouldn't be 8 pages if they didn't:wink: goes to show, sometimes your haters are your best fans


----------



## Starke27 (May 17, 2019)

BigDeer said:


> I used to follow the "Googan Squad" (fishing mainly) a few years ago. Just a bunch of guys scattered all over the country. They started with a small following, now they have their own lure company, sponsored by a few companies, and just built a headquarters in TX. They're doing very well.


I recently got into the Googans and now follow most of them individually as well. They all seem to be pretty good guys who like to have a good time and built up a good business. As for the Bowmars, they are clearly doing well and great for them. I don't really care for them in general but I can overlook that. I have only watched a few of their videos because I want to see big deer getting hunted but cannot stand the shots that they take. Personal opinion that they take too long of shots on deer and borderline unethical (Personal opinion, not going to debate this). I cant get excited when he takes a 75 yard shot on a big deer, doesn't hit him well then has to track him for hundreds of yards. Obviously the hundreds of yards tracking can happen on a 20 yard shot too but it is less common because there is far less room for error.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

I had a friend tell me Spook and JB are great guys!


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

ucsdryder said:


> I listened to a kifarucast a year ago and then watched a couple YouTube videos of them. She was the hunter and somebody was giving her a hard time in the comments. Seemed pretty G rated and she just went off. I get it, people always attacking you, giving you a hard time, questioning you, etc but the reality is, you chose that when you became a YouTube celebrity. It really turned me off to them. He seems like a super nice guy, but her...I don’t care how tight those yoga pants are.
> 
> 
> Not the one I was looking for, but you get the idea.


I don't see her comment there as "going off" on people. She stated that it was real emotion and asked the person not to dictate to her how she should or shouldn't react. Yes, she did miss the fact that the person was joking, but intent is easy to misunderstand via text. So, that's not a good example. She may have in other cases "gone off" on somebody, but that looked like a reasonable exchange.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

spike camp said:


> The only reason she was on the episode was to flaunt her ass, so what she was wearing was noticeable.


she wears that outfit 99% of the time if you followed her

her casual outfits are nowhere near casual, you people would yell at a cloud if it wore yoga pants, my god just take your geritol and pass out


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> she wears that outfit 99% of the time if you followed her
> 
> her casual outfits are nowhere near casual, you people would yell at a cloud if it wore yoga pants, my god just take your geritol and pass out




I had to look up geritol lol

You a fanboy of the Bomars?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

spike camp said:


> I had to look up geritol lol
> 
> You a fanboy of the Bomars?


No just a fan of Sarah’s body, but I don’t know why so many folks hate on others people way of living, especially yoga pants, I mean cmon, let the young woman show her booty off if she wants

They actually are good for the sport, they’ve bridged a lot of new hunters in because they have a massive fitness following because they’re supplements are top notch and the cleanest out there, so they deserve a little respect on that no matter how douchy they seem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

Dazzler said:


> Well that’s 10 minutes I’ll not get back.
> 
> Where’s all this money come from. Electric bikes riding along a loaded Jeeps on a private “farm” and traveling to Africa to shoot strange critters ain’t cheap.
> 
> ...


They are very successful in the fitness industry as well and have many businesses. Youtube is probably their smallest source of income.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> No just a fan of Sarah’s body, but I don’t know why so many folks hate on others people way of living, especially yoga pants, I mean cmon, let the young woman show her booty off if she wants
> 
> They actually are good for the sport, they’ve bridged a lot of new hunters in because they have a massive fitness following because they’re supplements are top notch and the cleanest out there, so they deserve a little respect on that no matter how douchy they seem
> 
> ...




It’s not about the yoga pant, as much as it is about the blatant narcissism.

For me personally, the Bomars epitomize everything I loath about the current trend of the hunting industry.
They might be awesome people, whatever...just is what it is.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Edit


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

spike camp said:


> It’s not about the yoga pant, as much as it is about the blatant narcissism.
> 
> For me personally, the Bomars epitomize everything I loath about the current trend of the hunting industry.
> They might be awesome people, whatever...just is what it is.


You epitomize what everything is wrong with the hunting industry slot with a lot of folks on AT, you criticize and bring negativity to the sport If particular person are subject doesn’t fall into line what you think, aka elitism




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

need to check out the Silent Snacker bag


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> spike camp said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not about the yoga pant, as much as it is about the blatant narcissism.
> ...


You just hit the nail on the head sir.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> No just a fan of Sarah’s body, but I don’t know why so many folks hate on others people way of living, especially yoga pants, I mean cmon, let the young woman show her booty off if she wants
> 
> They actually are good for the sport, they’ve bridged a lot of new hunters in because they have a massive fitness following because they’re supplements are top notch and the cleanest out there, so they deserve a little respect on that no matter how douchy they seem
> 
> ...


Are you, are you allowed within 100 feet of her?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Edit


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Post.Malone said:


> Are you, are you allowed within 100 feet of her?


Lol I have a dry sense of humor, forget some of these millennials are so serious and hate life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Lol I have a dry sense of humor, forget some of these millennials are so serious and hate life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I've seen you posting fire emojis in her comments


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Post.Malone said:


> I've seen you posting fire emojis in her comments


so you're admitting you have a crush


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Lol I have a dry sense of humor, forget some of these millennials are so serious and hate life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


ok boomer


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Leaves said:


> ok boomer


im 32, not a boomer, please don't quote me with that garbage, id slap a person if I heard that in person


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> You epitomize what everything is wrong with the hunting industry slot with a lot of folks on AT, you criticize and bring negativity to the sport If particular person are subject doesn’t fall into line what you think, aka elitism
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am absolutely an elitist, carry on.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm losing IQ points the longer I read this ridiculous thread.


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

If I remember correctly, one of their IG stories said the farm they purchased in Iowa was 12 acres. I believe the property Josh killed this deer on was a lease.


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> im 32, not a boomer, please don't quote me with that garbage, id slap a person if I heard that in person


32?! one of us... one of us


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> im 32, not a boomer, please don't quote me with that garbage, id slap a person if I heard that in person


 It is a meme, you should take your own advice and not be so serious.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Edit


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Leaves said:


> It is a meme, you should take your own advice and not be so serious.


I’m not but the ok boomer crap is the epitome of stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Something else that Russ sells is Straws of sperm from deer well over 200". I ask why they would buy a straw of sperm for $500. He said they would take the sperm to their free range farm and trap some doe. Artificially inseminate the does with the sperm and introduce huge genetics to the farm.
> This IMHO is why after the first 50 years of P&Y records a 200" deer would be in the top 500 deer in the world. I wonder how many 200" deer have been killed in just the last 15 years. Some multiple 200" plus deer off the same farms.
> 
> Just to be clear again. I'm not making any accusations against this young man at all. I never even heard of him until today. But it does happen in this industry more than I care to think about.


I completely agree with you. Not making accusations because I don't who the Bowmars are either.. 

I love seeing big bucks so much that I used to raise deer. I would sell them to hunting preserves and other deer farmers all the time....

It wasn't hunting to me but I was making some good money. Two of my big bucks escaped from my enclosure because of a coyote getting in.... The genetics in the area have really improved over the last 10 years. Nobody ever killed either of those bucks and I'm sure they spread their genes!!!
If someone purchased a $20,000 deer lets say a 200 inch deer, and let it go on 500 acres of protected and managed land. That deer will stay there and spread his genes. 

But lets get into other points of view when we talk about this......Didn't some states have such a low number of deer that they "stocked" deer just like trout many years ago?

we could go on and on talking about this forever but I do agree that the portrait of deer hunting that the outdoor channel promotes is not what most of us deal with. 
We all cant sit in a cut cornfield and pass on 150" deer and see 100 deer every night. 
But If I had the resources and land that these people do I would probably do exactly the same.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> im 32, not a boomer, please don't quote me with that garbage, id slap a person if I heard that in person


Millennial is anyone born between 81' and 96'. You're a millennial.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

BroMontana said:


> Millennial is anyone born between 81' and 96'. You're a millennial.


My god, I know that, can you people read? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I’m not but the ok boomer crap is the epitome of stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok boomer


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Post.Malone said:


> ok boomer


Bet you wipe your ass standing up also? Probably can’t even get out of bed before 11pm unless it’s getting up too pee before mommy makes his breakfast, also bet you got a lonzo ball style haircut? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Bet you wipe your ass standing up also? Probably can’t even get out of bed before 11pm unless it’s getting up too pee before mommy makes his breakfast, also bet you got a lonzo ball style haircut?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


It's hard to wipe sitting down cause I'm usually pooping in the woods


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Juneauhunt said:


> If so many people were simply "jealous" over big deer, we'd have lots more of these threads. Where are the threads bemoaning Primos? They kill multiple big deer every year. What about Potts? He has quite a collection of 200" deer. There are other attractive, successful women hunters on tv who don't degrade themselves for ratings.
> 
> Maybe it's the "pimping" or pandering or overt narcissism or other annoying behaviors and not the deer that brings negative attention to these people. That seems glaringly obvious to me.


I have seen Potts wife.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Lol I have a dry sense of humor, forget some of these millennials are so serious and hate life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Ha Ha --- Thanks for the laugh


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm losing IQ points the longer I read this ridiculous thread.


Yeah, Can someone please make a thread about the draw cycle of Mathews Vertix vs VXR.. So we can talk about the difference in the valley and back wall.. 

Maybe, we can really spice things up and put the Halon and triax in there as well.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Juneauhunt said:


> I'm losing IQ points the longer I read this ridiculous thread.


X2! LMAO!
I'm waiting for the "hey, meet me behind the playground" threats pretty soon......."These guys ain’t so tough. The football players at my school, they were tough. After they sacked the quarterback, they went after his family."


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

btvabowhunter said:


> Yeah, Can someone please make a thread about the draw cycle of Mathews Vertix vs VXR.. So we can talk about the difference in the valley and back wall..
> 
> Maybe, we can really spice things up and put the Halon and triax in there as well.


Don't change the subject! I want to see if this gibberish can overtake the legendary Levi Morgan Man-Love thread!!!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> X2! LMAO!
> I'm waiting for the "hey, meet me behind the playground" threats pretty soon......."These guys ain’t so tough. The football players at my school, they were tough. After they sacked the quarterback, they went after his family."


I was thinking it was gonna escalate to "my dad can beat up your dad!" glad it hasn't gone there yet


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Heres my opinion... his antics put an end to spear hunting in the few remaining places, and put so much spotlight on bear hunting the entire seasons were as well canceled in some places immediately following... so I hope he continues with his workouts, in some of his travels he will need those muscles to ward of the donkey punches he deserves...


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

roosiebull said:


> I was thinking it was gonna escalate to "my dad can beat up your dad!" glad it hasn't gone there yet


Dads don't beat up other Dads these days...they sue over emotional distress and bullying. 

Get with the times you Boomer!!! (sorry, couldn't help it! Didn't know it was an insult now if you grew up in the hard-working, take care of yourself, too much pride to beg for a hand-out generation)!! :cheers:


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

EJP1234 said:


> ward of the donkey punches he deserves...


You do know the meaning of this, don't you?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Dads don't beat up other Dads these days...they sue over emotional distress and bullying.
> 
> Get with the times you Boomer!!! (sorry, couldn't help it! Didn't know it was an insult now if you grew up in the hard-working, take care of yourself, too much pride to beg for a hand-out generation)!! :cheers:


i'm 100% millennial born in 83':wink:

I enjoy not taking responsibility of anything, blaming others, being a victim, and wearing a stocking cap and skinny jeans all year ('cause we're all hipsters)

I don't need any gratification unless it's instant, and have a generally entitled attitude. I live in Oregon too, so i'm also a pot smoking hardcore liberal... I don't actually stand for anything, but am involved in several "movements"... I think we should end all war and give up all of our guns (we should be allowed one single shot rifle as to not infringe on the 2nd amendment) did I forget anything?

I love me some broad brushes! stereotypes are always so accurate...

gotta love all of the internet assumptions of character..... communicating in a weird way through text that doesn't convey emotion accurately if at all, but people still think they have your number... haha. also love that there is zero accountability. people can be as fake as possible, live whatever façade they want, and there is no possible repercussion besides an "infraction" if you get too crazy:mg:

could be worse, this site keeps me confident in my decision to never get a facebook account, or anything similar.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

MNarrow said:


> You do know the meaning of this, don't you?


think a lot of folks on here truly don't know what It means lol


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

One thing I have learned over the years is that I shouldn’t judge people one way or the other unless I have my own experience with them. I’ve known people that most people thought were super nice and they were the greediest most narcissistic ones you could ever know. I also have known some that people talked bad about and they were the nicest people I have ever met. It’s surprising how much misperception there is about people who are either rich or famous. Sometimes the common perception is right, but not usually. Then you have people that are nice to some and not to others, that is really tricky. People are crazy!


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

MNarrow said:


> You do know the meaning of this, don't you?


Yes... most dudes who lift weights non stop are probably into that rough stuff with other dudes anyways!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> Yes... most dudes who lift weights non stop are probably into that rough stuff with other dudes anyways!


this post screams ''im over weight and get pissed off at people who look fit'' 

just an observation, and also that's the dumbest sentence I've ever read...''most dudes who lift non stop''


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> this post screams ''im over weight and get pissed off at people who look fit''
> 
> just an observation, and also that's the dumbest sentence I've ever read...''most dudes who lift non stop''


If you ever meet, you can slap him. :kiss:


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Juneauhunt said:


> If you ever meet, you can slap him. :kiss:


Im not into donkey punches ha!


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> this post screams ''im over weight and get pissed off at people who look fit''
> 
> just an observation, and also that's the dumbest sentence I've ever read...''most dudes who lift non stop''


This post screams you were slightly insulted because you probably fit that tool bag generalization... but thats okay dude...

And yes, I enjoy my wifes cooking :wink:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> If you ever meet, you can slap him. :kiss:


Must’ve hit home with you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> Im not into donkey punches ha!


Doubt that, you probably research diets every day, trying to get that ole dicky doo shrunk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Must’ve hit home with you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just never heard a grown man threaten to "slap" someone before.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well... one things for sure, you’ve made your fan boy appetite for Josh Bowmar loud and clear on this thread.

I guess Gunny’s line in Full Metal Jacket was right on target about Texas huh..

Now go grab your jergens and enjoy your latest Bowmar workout/hunting show...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> Well... one things for sure, you’ve made your fan boy appetite for Josh Bowmar loud and clear on this thread.
> 
> I guess Gunny’s line in Full Metal Jacket was right on target about Texas huh..
> 
> Now go grab your jergens and enjoy your latest Bowmar workout/hunting show...


It’s funny how you out dated idiots go about a thread, you call out a certain lifestyle, someone calls you out because you factually are stupid about said subject then you revert back to lifestyle shaming, probably waste of time to your friends family and coworkers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> It’s funny how you out dated idiots go about a thread, you call out a certain lifestyle, someone calls you out because you factually are stupid about said subject then you revert back to lifestyle shaming, probably waste of time to your friends family and coworkers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know whats great about the internet.. you have 0 clue who or how old the “out dated idiot” is... I could be Noah Steere for all you know..


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> You know whats great about the internet.. you have 0 clue who or how old the “out dated idiot” is... I could be Noah Steere for all you know..


Doubt it, you’ve projected yourself quite well, I don’t even follow the bomars, I’m just defending their integrity that folks like you live to shred when you have zero clue what your talking about

You probably get mad when someone else kills your deer every year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like there headed to the ( play ground) , again today!


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Doubt it, you’ve projected yourself quite well, I don’t even follow the bomars, I’m just defending their integrity that folks like you live to shred when you have zero clue what your talking about
> 
> You probably get mad when someone else kills your deer every year
> 
> ...





ghostgoblin22 said:


> she wears that outfit 99% of the time if you followed her
> 
> her casual outfits are nowhere near casual, you people would yell at a cloud if it wore yoga pants, my god just take your geritol and pass out


Why do you have to lie to us? We are your friends


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Post.Malone said:


> Why do you have to lie to us? We are your friends


I follow Sarah’s pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Doubt it, you’ve projected yourself quite well, I don’t even follow the bomars, I’m just defending their integrity that folks like you live to shred when you have zero clue what your talking about
> 
> You probably get mad when someone else kills your deer every year
> 
> ...


So the fallout from his very famous bear hunting video didnt go on to get spear hunting and even bear hunting banned as I posted? 

Its what really happened... his attempt at fame, ruined lots pf recreational time for lots of people... it also hurt lots of industry.. so you sir, your the ******* here. Although your way to entirely stupid to see it. You can say ridiculous things like I have zero clue what Im talking about, but what I state is factual.

No go back to your “do you even lift brah” time... this “out dated idiot” has to tale his Geritol, and cant play any longer.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> So the fallout from his very famous bear hunting video didnt go on to get spear hunting and even bear hunting banned as I posted?
> 
> Its what really happened... his attempt at fame, ruined lots pf recreational time for lots of people... it also hurt lots of industry.. so you sir, your the ******* here. Although your way to entirely stupid to see it. You can say ridiculous things like I have zero clue what Im talking about, but what I state is factual.
> 
> No go back to your “do you even lift brah” time... this “out dated idiot” has to tale his Geritol, and cant play any longer.


I’ve never said do you ever lift bruh, I’m not part of that stupid genre, so the overreaction to that kill was his fault? Nah your soft just like my pillow,bed down old man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

I want to spear a bear.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

EJP1234 said:


> So the fallout from his very famous bear hunting video didnt go on to get spear hunting and even bear hunting banned as I posted?
> 
> Its what really happened... his attempt at fame, ruined lots pf recreational time for lots of people... it also hurt lots of industry.. so you sir, your the ******* here. Although your way to entirely stupid to see it. You can say ridiculous things like I have zero clue what Im talking about, but what I state is factual.
> 
> No go back to your “do you even lift brah” time... this “out dated idiot” has to tale his Geritol, and cant play any longer.





ghostgoblin22 said:


> I’ve never said do you ever lift bruh, I’m not part of that stupid genre, so the overreaction to that kill was his fault? Nah your soft just like my pillow,bed down old man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EJP - Me thinks you've hurt his feelings.

Hey ghost, I turn 50 in a month, still hit the gym 5 days a week and take a few supplements, but even I think the Bowmars are tools. So..............


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

krieger said:


> I want to spear a bear.


You can't. Some idiot speared one over a bait pile, rubbed blood on his face, ranted and raved like a lunatic, then posted it on social media for all to see.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> EJP - Me thinks you've hurt his feelings.
> 
> Hey ghost, I turn 50 in a month, still hit the gym 5 days a week and take a few supplements, but even I think the Bowmars are tools. So..............


Highly doubt it, saying you do on the internet is pretty easy, getting on the elliptical for 10 minutes doesn’t count 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> You can't. Some idiot speared one over a bait pile, rubbed blood on his face, ranted and raved like a lunatic, then posted it on social media for all to see.


Nah fixed it for you, people like you went bonkers and overreacted to his reaction to killing a bear with a spear, he did nothing wrong, it was legal, you’re just another blind anti hunter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

I have trouble taking people serious that post selfies on the internet. Also something about them just really creeps me out so I don't really pay attention to them. But I did almost make it through his kifarucast episode


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Highly doubt it, saying you do on the internet is pretty easy, getting on the elliptical for 10 minutes doesn’t count
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ghostgoblin22 said:


> Nah fixed it for you, people like you went bonkers and overreacted to his reaction to killing a bear with a spear, he did nothing wrong, it was legal, you’re just another blind anti hunter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spoken like a true "Internet tough guy" who "follow" married women's pics on social media (your words bruh).......:sign10:

blind anti hunter? Really? That's the best you can come up with????? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Post.Malone said:
> 
> 
> > ok boomer
> ...




Chill out, boomer. Go take your blood pressure medication before you have a stroke.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> Spoken like a true "Internet tough guy" who "follow" married women's pics on social media (your words bruh).......:sign10:
> 
> blind anti hunter? Really? That's the best you can come up with????? :set1_rolf2:


Yeah I do just like millions of other individuals, they sell awesome workout supplements so I follow Sarah because she’s hot and always puts new content out for their launches, pretty simple but oh I’m such a horn dog, yeah your equivalent to a anti hunter, pretty Simple again, just because your 50 doesn’t mean you’re not ignorant or excuse you from being stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Baldur said:


> Chill out, boomer. Go take your blood pressure medication before you have a stroke.


I’m good., it’s a dry sense of humor, something you might have to google about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I’m good., it’s a dry sense of humor, something you might have to google about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you know what that means


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Post.Malone said:


> I don't think you know what that means


Cute post to make yourself seem smart, I can go all day me postman, dog gone get yo ass mista post man , you’re probably too young to even know what I’m quoting or just too stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I’m good., it’s a dry sense of humor, something you might have to google about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not at all a dry sense of humor, friend.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> That's not at all a dry sense of humor, friend.


You quote me a lot and I never reply to you? A lot of your posts are useless, to me folks getting angry at me are among the bomar hate club, you people are why everyone hates AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> That's not at all a dry sense of humor, friend.


And you’re quoting a post, no my my sense of humor, so yeah it is, so go back to A&E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Cute post to make yourself seem smart, I can go all day me postman, dog gone get yo ass mista post man , you’re probably too young to even know what I’m quoting or just too stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem like a very angry young man


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Yeah I do just like millions of other individuals, they sell awesome workout supplements so I follow Sarah because she’s hot and always puts new content out for their launches, pretty simple but oh I’m such a horn dog, yeah your equivalent to a anti hunter, pretty Simple again, just because your 50 doesn’t mean you’re not ignorant or excuse you from being stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, you're getting worked up, so I want to back up here and apologize. I'm truly sorry if I gave you the impression that I give two flips about your opinion of me, or anything else for that matter. 

I sincerely don't. :wink:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Post.Malone said:


> You seem like a very angry young man


again im good, is that all you folks say when you disagree with someone? your angry? lowest form of intelligence their is, just sick of idiots like you and the others hating a lifestyle when you couldn't even fathom to even to describe anything of said lifestyle...


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> You quote me a lot and I never reply to you? A lot of your posts are useless, to me folks getting angry at me are among the bomar hate club, you people are why everyone hates AT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody's angry at you. Some of us see a kid in distress and come to help. It's a calling.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> Nobody's angry at you. Some of us see a kid in distress and come to help. It's a calling.


how so? why do you see me in distress? is that a typical response of individuals like yourself to mob against a certain way of thinking? no one is in distress, you old folks keep saying that? why? is this another form of low intelligence when a think-a-like groups gets an agreement with a certain individual they all try and argue with folks who have facts? no one is angry? again no one is angry, im a grown ass man and you wouldn't call me a kid in person, you wouldn't even think about being a smart ass like you usually are, ive seen your posts for years, same ole ignorant posts.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> again im good, is that all you folks say when you disagree with someone? your angry? lowest form of intelligence their is, just sick of idiots like you and the others hating a lifestyle when you couldn't even fathom to even to describe anything of said lifestyle...


Wasn't hating on their lifestyle, I'm against anyone who pays an outfitter to kill a big deer, then taking all the credit and making it sound like they worked really hard for it. Unless writing the check and hanging your own stand is hard work.....


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> again im good, is that all you folks say when you disagree with someone? your angry? lowest form of intelligence their is, just sick of idiots like you and the others hating a lifestyle when you couldn't even fathom to even to describe anything of said lifestyle...


If this is part of your dry sense of humor then it's pretty good


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> again im good, is that all you folks say when you disagree with someone? your angry? lowest form of intelligence their is, just sick of idiots like you and the others hating a lifestyle when you couldn't even fathom to even to describe anything of said lifestyle...





Post.Malone said:


> If this is part of your dry sense of humor then it's pretty good


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

It’s a good day on AT, when lines from Friday get quoted.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> Wasn't hating on their lifestyle, I'm against anyone who pays an outfitter to kill a big deer, then taking all the credit and making it sound like they worked really hard for it. Unless writing the check and hanging your own stand is hard work.....


what deer are you talking about? did you even watch the clip? its their property


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

spike camp said:


> It’s a good day on AT, when lines from Friday get quoted.


hey there ya go  at least somebody got it...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Post.Malone said:


> If this is part of your dry sense of humor then it's pretty good


could be, the mystery is apart of it


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> how so? why do you see me in distress? is that a typical response of individuals like yourself to mob against a certain way of thinking? no one is in distress, you old folks keep saying that? why? is this another form of low intelligence when a think-a-like groups gets an agreement with a certain individual they all try and argue with folks who have facts? no one is angry? again no one is angry, im a grown ass man and you wouldn't call me a kid in person, you wouldn't even think about being a smart ass like you usually are, ive seen your posts for years, same ole ignorant posts.


I don't remember you at all, so I didn't realize that you were a grown man, my apologies. You seemed to be unusually angry and defensive towards strangers on an archery chat site, is all. 

As for my same ole ignorant posts, I did a whole series on mad cow disease jokes once. You saying you missed that?!?


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> what deer are you talking about? did you even watch the clip? its their property


That's what they lead you people to believe. But, it appears the buck was killed with an outfitter. Possible on the outfitters lease.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> I don't remember you at all, so I didn't realize that you were a grown man, my apologies. You seemed to be unusually angry and defensive towards strangers on an archery chat site, is all.
> 
> As for my same ole ignorant posts, I did a whole series on mad cow disease jokes once. You saying you missed that?!?


lol, that made me laugh...


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Juneauhunt said:


> As for my same ole ignorant posts, I did a whole series on mad cow disease jokes once. You saying you missed that?!?


Dry humor ^ Made me laugh as well.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

btvabowhunter said:


> That's what they you people to believe. (Sort of) But, it appears was killed with an outfitter. Possible on the outfitters lease.


ahh, I haven't read the back story yet, my apologies


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Baldur said:
> 
> 
> > Chill out, boomer. Go take your blood pressure medication before you have a stroke.
> ...


Ah yes, a humor so dry there is none to be found.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

All I know... when you say people are too old to know what your talking about... then say people are too young to know as well...

Generally speaking it would appear the vast majority dont know what your talking about then, which means you make no damn sense man! 

When your in a room full of idiots, its time to look in the mirror.... maybe they arent the idiots!


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> I have seen Potts wife.


Does she look like Gordon whittington?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I remember back in the day you could buy this plastic seat. It strapped to a tree .you could adjust it in any position. If I remember right the thing cost close to $200. the inventor of that seat speared Bears all the time on video while sitting in seat. True story. Heck that was probably before Mark Drury ever harvested a monster buck.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Just like most of the other threads on AT, you guys have turned this into a pissing match.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Scotty C said:


> Just like most of the other threads on AT, you guys have turned this into a pissing match.


The very first post in this thread (OP) was what started the snowballing effect.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

spike camp said:


> The very first post in this thread (OP) was what started the snowballing effect.


Good point


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Scotty C said:


> Just like most of the other threads on AT, you guys have turned this into a pissing match.


I thought it stayed pretty civil


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I remember back in the day you could buy this plastic seat. It strapped to a tree .you could adjust it in any position. If I remember right the thing cost close to $200. the inventor of that seat speared Bears all the time on video while sitting in seat. True story. Heck that was probably before Mark Drury ever harvested a monster buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I saw that VHS also! I remember wanting one of those in the worst way, lol


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I remember back in the day you could buy this plastic seat. It strapped to a tree .you could adjust it in any position. If I remember right the thing cost close to $200. the inventor of that seat speared Bears all the time on video while sitting in seat. True story. Heck that was probably before Mark Drury ever harvested a monster buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Not only do I remember it, I absolutely guarantee that I still have that video in a box in my garage. I can almost remember his name. It's in a box along with original Primos, Fitzgerald, Indian Archery, Knight & Hale, etc. Yep, before Drury's 1st awesome tapes that quickly devolved into the catastrophe they've produced for the past decade. 

Back when you could shoot a neighbor's dog for chasing deer and nobody caught you. 😜


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Scotty C said:


> Just like most of the other threads on AT, you guys have turned this into a pissing match.


Wait, who urinated? I missed that post...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Hooper_c4 said:


> https://youtu.be/DiBRhLr7ySQ
> 
> There ya go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


 That guy is passionate! Great buck, great hunt. Sharing his moment with his wife and all his buds, made me smile. He is proud. And rightly so. Our crew has that same camaraderie. 

The haters suck. As if they placed that deer off a farm. You can't do or have what someone else does so you hate. Start rumors, weak sauce. 

Congratulations to this hunter. Wish I could hunt a deer like that!! I put the same sort of efforts in.... just not near the quality.
Dream buck!! Great hunt, great shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Wenty said:


> That guy is passionate! Great buck, great hunt. Sharing his moment with his wife and all his buds, made me smile. He is proud. And rightly so. Our crew has that same camaraderie.
> 
> The haters suck. As if they placed that deer off a farm. You can't do or have what someone else does so you hate. Start rumors, weak sauce.
> 
> ...


what this guy said


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

he was shaking when he came to full draw , but wow perfect shot placement on a monster buck..drilled it


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I couldn’t force myself to listen to the Bomar kifarucast episode...but read most the comments on the Rokslide thread...

I think the comments alone, are worth the read:

https://www.rokslide.com/forums/thr...g-about-fish-and-game-issues-law-suit.150427/


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

spike camp said:


> I couldn’t force myself to listen to the Bomar kifarucast episode...but read most the comments on the Rokslide thread...
> 
> I think the comments alone, are worth the read:
> 
> https://www.rokslide.com/forums/thr...g-about-fish-and-game-issues-law-suit.150427/


Read that thread as well... also couldn’t listen. The comments josh apparently made at fish and “game” staking his wife while she was peeing in the woods are stupid enough to explain everything about the guy.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Juneauhunt said:


> Not only do I remember it, I absolutely guarantee that I still have that video in a box in my garage. I can almost remember his name. It's in a box along with original Primos, Fitzgerald, Indian Archery, Knight & Hale, etc. Yep, before Drury's 1st awesome tapes that quickly devolved into the catastrophe they've produced for the past decade.
> 
> Back when you could shoot a neighbor's dog for chasing deer and nobody caught you. 😜


I'm interested in that guys name and name of that product. My memory's a little foggy. That guy truly marched to the beat of a different drum. Spearing bears out of a tree while strapped into a plastic bucket seat that cost $200. That's what I remember.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Yeah that guy probly climbed the tree with sport climbers too. Back in the day every sporting good store had sport climbers lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

spike camp said:


> I couldn’t force myself to listen to the Bomar kifarucast episode...but read most the comments on the Rokslide thread...
> 
> I think the comments alone, are worth the read:
> 
> https://www.rokslide.com/forums/thr...g-about-fish-and-game-issues-law-suit.150427/


The user that called Sarah "ET" made me laugh


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

I mean Jeez. These folks both started from nothing, developed a brand for their body building interests, and then branched out into the outdoor industry where Josh has a long family history. Dude makes his own long bows for Pete's sake. I follow them closely and am very engaged in their content. He is always trying to be helpful with his bow/hunting information and with the new nose button, may end up helping us all just like Jesse Draves did with his kisser button. Sarah has an MBA, loves to hunt and looks great. They are young, pay their bills, get paid to endorse things we all would love to do, and are living the American hunters dream. I admit, I am very jealous of their lifestyle, but I wish them all the best that life has to offer. We hunters all need to stick together!!!


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

red sparky said:


> who is josh bowmar?


nailed it


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

@ spike camp
Butterface IMO as well. Should have split some of that PS towards the top part.
I'll admit I watched only for the yoga section, NOW I know who this guy is. Was getting some flak last year for some crybaby routine here on AT, and I watched that one. 
I don't watch daytime drama type shows, so I didn't recognize the name. No big loss.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Wait, who urinated? I missed that post...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a lot of strong feelings over a sranger


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Red Sparky said:


> Who is Josh Bowmar?


I have no idea who this person is. I watch a lot of hunting TV. 

I thought he was the guy that made those after market string stops.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Mohegan said:


> @ spike camp
> Butterface IMO as well. Should have split some of that PS towards the top part.
> I'll admit I watched only for the yoga section, NOW I know who this guy is. Was getting some flak last year for some crybaby routine here on AT, and I watched that one.
> I don't watch daytime drama type shows, so I didn't recognize the name. No big loss.


I saw the yoga pants. Never seen her face.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

What has this forum become? 
A bunch of cynical negative nellies picking on each other. 

It was a good video. Excellent actually. 
Leave it at that. 

Judge not...


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

As a Gen X 'er this thread has gone off the rails. Sarah is attractive. I am glad she showed up in the video. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

hoytshooter03 said:


> As a Gen X 'er this thread has gone off the rails. Sarah is attractive. I am glad she showed up in the video.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


^^^ Sums up the the issue nicely.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

I don’t watch much of his stuff, kinda frat boyish and really doesn’t peak my interest. I did listen to the podcast with Greg Poole (Bowjunky). I really like his positive attitude, and ambition. I think most of the country could use a more positive outlook. What I didn’t care for what the disingenuous bs that came out of his and pooles mouth when they started talked about his business ventures. They both had the audacity to try and convince the audience that the bowman business ventures( including the nose button) weren’t to make money. He is just trying to make archery better. Bs. If that was the case he would have released proprietary info to the public. And then they went on to try and convince the audience how the nose button is geometrically better than a kisser button. It was deplorable to listen to the brown nosing from Poole and everything else that came out of bowmars mouth in regards to his business ventures.
I could care less about his wife, she spends time in the gym and it shows. Congrats to him. He clearly knows what he is doing in the gym. Something most on here could take from him. Could possibly improve some the metal outlooks on life in general. I respect them as far as entrepreneurs, fitness trainers, but that’s about it. I believe that whole 200 inch deer thing was a set up. I don’t trust anything that is going on the past few years from the tv hunting crowd. Has there ever been a time we’re more 200” white tails have been killed, and it’s on film. I don’t trust them in that regard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

swhughes81 said:


> Let me tell you guys something. My father n law knows a deer farmer in Indiana that has sold several bucks to some tv people. Big named ones. They buy these deer put them on their farms and now they are hunting “wild free range” deer. Big antlers sell. This is 100% true and no I will not tell you the ones I know because this is how this guy makes his money, but I promise they are buying them. If you didn’t know it already, despite what your told on tv and social media, big antlers make lots of money and these stars are paying a lot to have farm bucks on their properties


truth...


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Red Sparky said:


> Who is Josh Bowmar?


not just me. Never heard of this guy before


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Mohegan said:


> @ spike camp
> Butterface IMO as well. Should have split some of that PS towards the top part.
> I'll admit I watched only for the yoga section, NOW I know who this guy is. Was getting some flak last year for some crybaby routine here on AT, and I watched that one.
> I don't watch daytime drama type shows, so I didn't recognize the name. No big loss.


Yet you hang out on AT which is clearly more dramatic than daytime drama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Haters gonna hate ....

Yes, they are both a little corky at times , but we all are?

The little I know about them is they work 24/7

They own several companies. Josh’s wife has a massive following in the fitness community. She makes a lot of money on social selling clothing and such ...

They also have a nutrition company called bowmar fitness. 

And yes YouTube pays a lot with adds and affiliates. 

My goal in life is to have a thread with hundreds of people who’ve never met me talking crap... that’s when you know you are doing something right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

These threads are just mind boggling. They just wreak of jealousy and envy. Why so many feel the need to hate on someone for doing something they can not is just unthinkable in my world. It is a free country and those of you hating on them stand up and admit you could not do what they just did. What does her looks or her clothing have to do with anything at all. She shows up to support her husband. Damn what a real terrible person she is. Some of you need to get a life and grow up.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> These threads are just mind boggling. They just wreak of jealousy and envy. Why so many feel the need to hate on someone for doing something they can not is just unthinkable in my world. It is a free country and those of you hating on them stand up and admit you could not do what they just did. What does her looks or her clothing have to do with anything at all. She shows up to support her husband. Damn what a real terrible person she is. Some of you need to get a life and grow up.


Yes it is. Pretty much every thread on here turns in to something like this. Lots of jealous people! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## iHunt4Deer (Nov 30, 2019)

spike camp said:


> Butter face imo..
> 
> Never considered that hunting personalities purchase deer, then set them free.
> That kinda takes the cake.


LOL I thought the Lamar post was funny....now Im dying over here.:laugh:


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Dunno what all the hate is for but this guy put in the time and effort and was rewarded with the chance to arrow this monster buck which he did with a perfectly placed arrow.

Good for him


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

lots of jealousy in this thread


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Enough with the 3rd grade "jealousy" claims already. It's juvenile.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

you one of them, Juneau?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

jace said:


> you one of them, Juneau?


No, I'm one who points out that there are other reasons to disagree or otherwise be at odds with people besides being jealous of them.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Absolutely. After all seems to be more of that than Archer's helping Archer's these days.
EVEN BETTER- the thread that brought me here. Pissing match over what I do not recall, one guy accused the other of constantly standing up for this bowmar guy blah, blah, so I had to check it out.
Have not been disappointed so far, real easy to pick out the fanboys.
Cheap entertainment


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

samhel said:


> Yet you hang out on AT which is clearly more dramatic than daytime drama [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^I was replying to this one^


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

LoneAggie said:


> Yeah a single video can be worth hundreds to tens of thousands of dollars depending on views.


Tens of thousands?! I really must be missing something. I have a video on YouTube with ~ 1.5 million views (million with an M) and it has made a grand total of....




Wait for it.....





$458.48





I'm not a big fan of the Bowmar YouTube channel, but I hope they are generating more revenue than I am. When it comes to making money on YouTube, don't quit your day job!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> Enough with the 3rd grade "jealousy" claims already. It's juvenile.


You want third grade BS. Read the chit some of the first graders are posting with other kindergartners jumping on the bandwagon. it is juvenile and short man syndrome at it's finest. And yes it is all about JEALOUSY. I doubt one frigging person on this thread has ever met him or his wife let alone know what they have sacrificed or how hard they have worked to have what they have. Success does not come easy and that is why almost every single basher on this thread is throwing stones. They want the success but won't put in the effort or make the sacrifices to see it happen. So lets just run them down to make ourselves feel better. It is a losers mentality at it's finest. It is society in action today. "I want what he has and if i can't have it i am attacking him" It is ALL ABOUT JEALOUSY.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> You want third grade BS. Read the chit some of the first graders are posting with other kindergartners jumping on the bandwagon. it is juvenile and short man syndrome at it's finest. And yes it is all about JEALOUSY. I doubt one frigging person on this thread has ever met him or his wife let alone know what they have sacrificed or how hard they have worked to have what they have. Success does not come easy and that is why almost every single basher on this thread is throwing stones. They want the success but won't put in the effort or make the sacrifices to see it happen. So lets just run them down to make ourselves feel better. It is a losers mentality at it's finest. It is society in action today. "I want what he has and if i can't have it i am attacking him" It is ALL ABOUT JEALOUSY.



Guess what... you’re dead wrong.
You couldn’t be, more wrong.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Boonerbrad said:


> You want third grade BS. Read the chit some of the first graders are posting with other kindergartners jumping on the bandwagon. it is juvenile and short man syndrome at it's finest. And yes it is all about JEALOUSY. I doubt one frigging person on this thread has ever met him or his wife let alone know what they have sacrificed or how hard they have worked to have what they have. Success does not come easy and that is why almost every single basher on this thread is throwing stones. They want the success but won't put in the effort or make the sacrifices to see it happen. So lets just run them down to make ourselves feel better. It is a losers mentality at it's finest. It is society in action today. "I want what he has and if i can't have it i am attacking him" It is ALL ABOUT JEALOUSY.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Boonerbrad said:


> These threads are just mind boggling. They just wreak of jealousy and envy. Why so many feel the need to hate on someone for doing something they can not is just unthinkable in my world. It is a free country and those of you hating on them stand up and admit you could not do what they just did. What does her looks or her clothing have to do with anything at all. She shows up to support her husband. Damn what a real terrible person she is. Some of you need to get a life and grow up.


At should start screening and keep these jealous types off the forum.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

spike camp said:


> Guess what... you’re dead wrong.
> You couldn’t be, more wrong.


So you know him/her personally?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Boonerbrad said:


> So you know him/her personally?


Nope.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

22jdub said:


> They own a huge nutrition and supplement company, that's their main business abd where they get their money. They may not be everyone's cup if tee but it's sickening that every time someone shoots a giant everyone automatically says it's a farm deer. We are our own worst enemy.


Amen brother!!

This is the main reason I’ve pretty much stopped getting on archery talk. I couldn’t stand the high school teenage girl drama! I pretty much only use it now to score great deals in the classified section. 

I was trying to find the 2019 Kansas hunting thread and ran into this one. I reAd a little and realized it’s the same ol same ol stuff. 

We should supporting each other instead of tearing each other down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

spike camp said:


> guess what... You’re dead wrong.
> You couldn’t be, more wrong.


bingo!
Nailed it !


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Boonerbrad said:


> You want third grade BS. Read the chit some of the first graders are posting with other kindergartners jumping on the bandwagon. it is juvenile and short man syndrome at it's finest. And yes it is all about JEALOUSY. I doubt one frigging person on this thread has ever met him or his wife let alone know what they have sacrificed or how hard they have worked to have what they have. Success does not come easy and that is why almost every single basher on this thread is throwing stones. They want the success but won't put in the effort or make the sacrifices to see it happen. So lets just run them down to make ourselves feel better. It is a losers mentality at it's finest. It is society in action today. "I want what he has and if i can't have it i am attacking him" It is ALL ABOUT JEALOUSY.


I don't want to be a successful Instagram model


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> how do they ensure these bucks stay in the farm? what if their neighbor killed it the next day? I don't see it, there would be huge legal implications, and that type of industry wouldn't stay under the radar.... as much as I don't like most whitetail shows, I don't buy your claim


Somehow I would see this happen because this is how they make the money. You buy one let it go free on your farm so to get some trailcams photos. But of course you watch it all the time. Since these bucks are fence raised they are not afraid of you. Next thing you take it back to the barn and keep it there. When you ready to record the show you just go and release it again and shoot it withing couple hours. 
I'm not saying the buck he killed is farm raised. Just saying I won't be surprised if some of these guys do it what the guy claims.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a little shocked this is still going in general, regardless of person. 

Anyhow, this whole farm deer for tv thing makes one have to wonder the CWD impacts such an act might have. Seems more plausible that CWD would spread with situations like that rather than farm whitetail piss.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Got bored of this thread for a couple of days and decided to check on it.

Now it's the hating on the "haters", instead of hating on the subject. Talk about hypocrisy! 

I love Archery Talk!

Keep it going fellas, we got a long way to go before reaching the Levi Morgan thread page #......


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> ahh, I haven't read the back story yet, my apologies


Did you get banned?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Post.Malone said:


> I don't want to be a successful Instagram model


You don't "want" to be or know you don't have what it takes?


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Macho Man Randy Savage was a real person too...


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

What I find puzzling about these types of threads is the reality that 15 pages of bickering keeps this fellow and his yoga pants bride in the limelight. They are getting free advertisement and their name at the top of the AT discussion list. Most of you have stated your views....some many times over with more intensity and invectives as you go. I have an idea....STOP.....let it die and go away. :nono::nono:


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Alaska at heart said:


> What I find puzzling about these types of threads is the reality that 15 pages of bickering keeps this fellow and his yoga pants bride in the limelight. They are getting free advertisement and their name at the top of the AT discussion list. Most of you have stated your views....some many times over with more intensity and invectives as you go. I have an idea....STOP.....let it die and go away. :nono::nono:



Howard Sterns number one listener, was the people that hated him.
Their reason for listening....to see what he’d say next.

I watched Josh Bomar taking multiple 90 and 100 yard shots to kill his first Elk last night....
Reconfirmed everything I think, feel and said about this guy.

They’re industry wh0res, that’ll say and do anything to get more likes or subs and whatnot.
Again, they epitomize everything I loath about the direction this activity we call bow hunting has taken.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I never trust anyone that wears a tank top to the ATA Show in the middle of winter... :wink:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Alaska at heart said:


> What I find puzzling about these types of threads is the reality that 15 pages of bickering keeps this fellow and his yoga pants bride in the limelight. They are getting free advertisement and their name at the top of the AT discussion list. Most of you have stated your views....some many times over with more intensity and invectives as you go. I have an idea....STOP.....let it die and go away. :nono::nono:


#1 - Do really think any of us care if he makes millions, goes broke, or just makes enough off u-tube to buy his wife and himself more yoga pants?

#2 - You do realize we are bickering for pure amusement, right? Surely nobody on this site takes this crap seriously? If anyone is truly getting worked up over whether or not we like this guy or think he's a tool, then they need to find a hobby.... except Ghost, I'm waiting on him to melt down again and go on a tirade of name calling....

But hey, I watch train wrecks on U-tube so......


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Post.Malone said:


> Did you get banned?


Oh snap! The Ghost may be banned? His name-calling post is gone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> #1 - Do really think any of us care if he makes millions, goes broke, or just makes enough off u-tube to buy his wife and himself more yoga pants?
> 
> #2 - You do realize we are bickering for pure amusement, right? Surely nobody on this site takes this crap seriously? If anyone is truly getting worked up over whether or not we like this guy or think he's a tool, then they need to find a hobby.... except Ghost, I'm waiting on him to melt down again and go on a tirade of name calling....
> 
> But hey, I watch train wrecks on U-tube so......


I'm pretty sure some folks take their opinions VERY seriously on such discussion.....the baiters are the ones sitting back and snickering by tossing tinder of the embers. My previous post was simply pointing that out for the ones who have not come to the same conclusion. I figured out when I was 15 years old that wearing clothing with a big name brand logo was free advertising. Guys buy shooter shirts and go to shoots that are not sponsored because they like the association.....leading to "fanboy" label. Keeping such drivel on top of the AT thread roster is doing the same thing....but in pointing this out I am currently adding to the furor. Over and OUT!!!


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Who has the most well defined glutes in the hunting industry right now? It aint the hunting beast.its Sarah bowmar. Plain and simple. You guys talk like it means nothing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Who has the most well defined glutes in the hunting industry right now? It aint the hunting beast.its Sarah bowmar. Plain and simple. You guys talk like it means nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I disagree completely. Melissa Bachman has the best figures in the hunting industry. 

Big bubble behinds caused by over use of the squat rack does nothing for me and usually doesn't fair well in the Fitness category of competitions.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Alaska at heart said:


> I'm pretty sure some folks take their opinions VERY seriously on such discussion.....the baiters are the ones sitting back and snickering by tossing tinder of the embers. My previous post was simply pointing that out for the ones who have not come to the same conclusion. I figured out when I was 15 years old that wearing clothing with a big name brand logo was free advertising. Guys buy shooter shirts and go to shoots that are not sponsored because they like the association.....leading to "fanboy" label. Keeping such drivel on top of the AT thread roster is doing the same thing....but in pointing this out I am currently adding to the furor. Over and OUT!!!


Well go ahead and label me a ember-tosser. The only thing I take seriously on AT is the bow tuning information.

And really on the clothing thing? You don't wear anything with a UA, Carhart, Scent Lok, Sitka etc, logo? :wink:


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

rattlinman said:


> I disagree completely. Melissa Bachman has the best figures in the hunting industry.
> 
> Big bubble behinds caused by over use of the squat rack does nothing for me and usually doesn't fair well in the Fitness category of competitions.


Pfffft. Look at "her" face real close. Listen to her voice. "Her" real name is larry.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Boonerbrad said:


> You don't "want" to be or know you don't have what it takes?


You know sometime I do stare at myself in the mirror for hours on end so maybe I do have what it takes?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> #1 - Do really think any of us care if he makes millions, goes broke, or just makes enough off u-tube to buy his wife and himself more yoga pants?
> 
> #2 - You do realize we are bickering for pure amusement, right? Surely nobody on this site takes this crap seriously? If anyone is truly getting worked up over whether or not we like this guy or think he's a tool, then they need to find a hobby.... except Ghost, I'm waiting on him to melt down again and go on a tirade of name calling....
> 
> But hey, I watch train wrecks on U-tube so......


99% true, but one or two here are just apoplectic about the whole thing. Funny to watch.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Pfffft. Look at "her" face real close. Listen to her voice. "Her" real name is larry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Dude! You made me laugh out loud.

Well played.


----------



## mnpublic (Nov 16, 2018)

BigDeer said:


> He threw the javelin in college I believe
> 
> View attachment 6983359


yes! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mnpublic (Nov 16, 2018)

I would actually pay money to see the bowmars, lakoskys, wadell and the drurys square off in a northern Minnesota public land challenge. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Post.Malone said:


> I don't want to be a successful Instagram model


Yet, you copy a famous persons name to use as a user name on AT.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

mnpublic said:


> I would actually pay money to see the bowmars, lakoskys, wadell and the drurys square off in a northern Minnesota public land challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah me too. I'd pay even more money if chris bracket was in there too.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

What if its Post Malone?


----------



## mnpublic (Nov 16, 2018)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Yeah me too. I'd pay even more money if chris bracket was in there too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


2 does and a fork may end up on the ground

Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Yet, you copy a famous persons name to use as a user name on AT.


Sorry Mr. Ambassador.

Locked out of my old account, heard a Post Malone song while creating a new account, bingo bango here we are. 

Not sure what your point is


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

mnpublic said:


> 2 does and a fork may end up on the ground
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk


If it was trespass only I would pay even more money. Best hunting show ever

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

its upsetting that people think these are real humans...and not just this couple, literally all of them. They are TV characters. Maybe some of you rubes met them at a show and they were nice...but they were still in character and its their business to either cater to people and gain viewers/listeners/readers or be inflammatory to gain viewers/listeners/readers.

you think Michael Waddell wants to share a blind with you? he has a business to run. aw shucks.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Howard Sterns number one listener, was the people that hated him.
> Their reason for listening....to see what he’d say next.
> 
> I watched Josh Bomar taking multiple 90 and 100 yard shots to kill his first Elk last night....
> ...


That was the first I have seen of him, have not watched the video in this thread and won’t... that elk hunt was lame, no regard for anything but himself.

I’ll never watch anything of his again


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> I disagree completely. Melissa Bachman has the best figures in the hunting industry.
> 
> Big bubble behinds caused by over use of the squat rack does nothing for me and usually doesn't fair well in the Fitness category of competitions.


I'll agree with this. I guarantee if you scroll the depths of instagram "hunters" we will find some way better looking than either of these two....but I still wouldn't kick bowmar out of bed for eating cookies....


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

blazinsoles said:


> I'll agree with this. I guarantee if you scroll the depths of instagram "hunters" we will find some way better looking than either of these two....but I still wouldn't kick bowmar out of bed for eating cookies....


Bachman has that low key hotness. Bowmar is the girl you have fun with . Bachman is the one you settle down with. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

mnpublic said:


> I would actually pay money to see the bowmars, lakoskys, wadell and the drurys square off in a northern Minnesota public land challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would not wish that on my worst enemy! I do that for 5 days in zone 119 in September.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol


bigdeer said:


> he threw the javelin in college i believe
> 
> View attachment 6983359


----------



## BowmarTrash (Oct 16, 2020)

nightvision said:


> Josh Bomar looks at AT and reads the thread about him. Shows it to his wife and they both chuckle. They then proceed to go to bed where Josh gets to “snuggle” with The Rack in the yoga pants. After that, he rolls over where he gets to hold the other Rack. The 200” one. Josh laughed out load at the ljealous losers on AT and quietly goes to sleep where he dreams of both racks.
> 
> The end.


He is never home z. I think he hates her


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Why can't everyone take entertainment as just that, entertainment. I'm on a pro sports boycott at the moment because I don't like the political games being played. Gotta' do something with my time.......


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

...


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

MJAndrews said:


> Why can't everyone take entertainment as just that, entertainment. I'm on a pro sports boycott at the moment because I don't like the political games being played. Gotta' do something with my time.......



Would you consider bow hunting, entertainment?


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

mnpublic said:


> I would actually pay money to see the bowmars, lakoskys, wadell and the drurys square off in a northern Minnesota public land challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wouldn't do that to my worst enemy.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

spike camp said:


> Would you consider bow hunting, entertainment?


I would consider hunting as entertainment. Does not mean I can't be passionate about it, does not mean I can't spend money and practice at it. For the average everyday hunter that does not make a living at hunting I would call it entertainment. I would defiantly consider TV hunting shows entertainment.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

just out of curiosity

*Sarah Bowmar Net worth: 12 million *


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

What gets me is his “archery tip” videos. He has zero archery credentials, no certifications, no tournament wins, nothing to his name. Yet he has a whole list of “archery tip” videos. If you listen to his information all he is doing is regurgitating tech and form tips from pros on other videos. Just comical he thinks his stature gives him the right to present himself as a source of viable information. 

He needs to leave that to coaches and pros such as George Ryals and Dudley. 

It’s getting more and more pathetic the watering down of our archery and hunting heritage through the glamours of select individuals who practically buy their trophy’s and paint a false or diluted picture of what hunting, land management, conservation and the reverence that taking an animal’s life truly holds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

I think he's difficult to watch.
I've watched a couple of his videos, but he comes across as pretty annoying.

Not everybody is well suited to presenting I suppose.
But with YouTube...everybody gets to be a broadcaster.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Pullmyfinger said:


> I think he's difficult to watch.
> I've watched a couple of his videos, but he comes across as pretty annoying.
> 
> Not everybody is well suited to presenting I suppose.
> But with YouTube...everybody gets to be a broadcaster.


This post right here is dead freakin on. [emoji457]

Most people just follow to see Sarah anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

If that old hide is worth 12 million, I'd say they can do as they dang well please. I just dont have to watch.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Harry Hunter said:


> It’s getting more and more pathetic the watering down of our archery and hunting heritage through the glamours of select individuals who practically buy their trophy’s and paint a false or diluted picture of what hunting, land management, conservation and the reverence that taking an animal’s life truly holds.
> 
> 
> Excellent post, and exactly my point of why people like bomar are a blight to archery hunting.
> ...


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

JB seems like a good guy who loves his wife and the outdoors


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Harry Hunter said:


> What gets me is his “archery tip” videos. He has zero archery credentials, no certifications, no tournament wins, nothing to his name. Yet he has a whole list of “archery tip” videos. If you listen to his information all he is doing is regurgitating tech and form tips from pros on other videos. Just comical he thinks his stature gives him the right to present himself as a source of viable information.
> 
> He needs to leave that to coaches and pros such as George Ryals and Dudley.
> 
> ...


This is not unique to him. Like you said it happens all the time now. I agree with you there are people that are qualified to do so and then there are ones that should not. I do not know this guy we are talking about personally so I have no idea what his credentials are. 
It might help somebody that knows very little about hunting. The folks on AT are such a small % of the bow hunters in the world that I am sure he has helped somebody out there.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe I am getting old, or weak but after seeing all these hate post I kind of feel sorry for them. They might not be who we wish they were but if they have the cash and ability to live their lives as they wish more power to them. The real truth is they are not dependent on us watching them or need us in any financial way. I do not know what I would be doing if I didn’t have to worry about bills or deployments or other life stuff. More power to them that they don’t.
Also reading the few BowmarTrash posts before they were banned to me screamed of it being Josh or someone close to them and feeding the trolls to help motivate them for some reason. Again, more power to them for being able to do so then carry on with a great life that I will admit to being envious of.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> JB seems like a good guy who loves his wife and the outdoors


JB seems like a guy who loves himself a bit too much is what you meant. Dudes a walking/talking tool bag if Ive ever seen one.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

EJP1234 said:


> JB seems like a guy who loves himself a bit too much is what you meant. Dudes a walking/talking tool bag if Ive ever seen one.


Well that tool bag is working hard and crushing it at the American Dream and I’m sure he’s laughing at all of his haters, like yourself. He’s good at running his multiple businesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

I absolutely can’t stand Bowmar. I don’t think he has a soul. Killing is a macho blood fest. There’s no respect. No empathy. Animals are there to die for his entertainment. There’s respectful hunting and there’s Bowmar.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

samhel said:


> Well that tool bag is working hard and crushing it at the American Dream and I’m sure he’s laughing at all of his haters, like yourself. He’s good at running his multiple businesses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually.... Im pretty sure its his wife who put them on the map.... thats why she became “enhanced”, like a lot of women do in the lime light, to become more famous. No one gave a hoot about just another fitness knob who threw a javelin. She was a “huntress” for UA, he was the tool bag who cost her that initial sponsor.

cool, your a fan..... all E and F level celebrities have fans, just not near as many as A level, but they sure go out of their way trying.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> Actually.... Im pretty sure its his wife who put them on the map.... thats why she became “enhanced”, like a lot of women do in the lime light, to become more famous. No one gave a hoot about just another fitness knob who threw a javelin. She was a “huntress” for UA, he was the tool bag who cost her that initial sponsor.
> 
> cool, your a fan..... all E and F level celebrities have fans, just not near as many as A level, but they sure go out of their way trying.


Exactly. Pretty shocked his marriage survived that fiasco. Good on Sarah for sticking it out. He has to insufferable to live/deal with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

EJP1234 said:


> Actually.... Im pretty sure its his wife who put them on the map.... thats why she became “enhanced”, like a lot of women do in the lime light, to become more famous. No one gave a hoot about just another fitness knob who threw a javelin. She was a “huntress” for UA, he was the tool bag who cost her that initial sponsor.
> 
> cool, your a fan..... all E and F level celebrities have fans, just not near as many as A level, but they sure go out of their way trying.


You do realize that have multiple businesses and his credentials as a bodybuilder? Not just hunting. But keep thinking you know what you’re talking about without really knowing anything. Typical behavior these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

samhel said:


> You do realize that have multiple businesses and his credentials as a bodybuilder? Not just hunting. But keep thinking you know what you’re talking about without really knowing anything. Typical behavior these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do realize this is Archery Talk? I am well aware of his douche baggery in the extremely saturated fitness market.... and I stick to what I said about his wife putting them on the map... we are talking about hunting here, not supplements.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

they don't grow on trees, but the do grow on farms in corn belt, all the time.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Post.Malone said:


> Sorry Mr. Ambassador.
> 
> Locked out of my old account, heard a Post Malone song while creating a new account, bingo bango here we are.
> 
> Not sure what your point is


Good! Next time run it by me before you use it. Shouldnt you be getting some selfies for the gram?


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Good! Next time run it by me before you use it. Shouldnt you be getting some selfies for the gram?


Heck man I might have too if I want to catch up with you. You got me by 900 and some pictures


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

Harry Hunter said:


> What gets me is his “archery tip” videos. He has zero archery credentials, no certifications, no tournament wins, nothing to his name. Yet he has a whole list of “archery tip” videos. If you listen to his information all he is doing is regurgitating tech and form tips from pros on other videos. Just comical he thinks his stature gives him the right to present himself as a source of viable information.
> 
> He needs to leave that to coaches and pros such as George Ryals and Dudley.
> 
> ...


So are you saying his archery "tips" are wrong?


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

Baldur said:


> So are you saying his archery "tips" are wrong?


I never said they are wrong. However what I am fully implying is that individuals like himself seem as they linger longer in the industry it justifies them to add content that quiet honestly is not in their wheel house of personal knowledge or expertise. 

This is no different from the epidemic of loosely qualified individuals sharing information on everything from close quarters combat, weapons training,martial arts, survival training, bushcraft, automotive and the list goes on. Just because your in a certain industry doesn’t necessarily mean you have the credentials to teach tips, skills or advice. Advice that can easily be found and obtained from viable sources that hold legitimate credentials,qualifications and expertise.


I can see this thread is on a steady degradation, however my reasoning for my personal input is not held in jealousy. What he or she does with their money and influence is ultimately theirs to do what ever with. 

My frustration with individuals such as him falls in the category of disgust and disappointment. The same goes for the Drury Brothers, Lee and Tiff and the list goes on. In the last year I have rekindled old friendships and relationships with old friends who are Native American. I have stayed with them, visited their homes and families and even hunted with them. The more I hunt and partake in their culture. The more my respect and reverence for the wildlife and the lands grows. I find myself less and less concerned with the quality of my hunts, bragging rights, followers or social media content. Yet rather my focus is more on the animals itself and the lands they call home. With each day I find a large chunk of the hunting community more resembling an industry or a commercial entity. Rather than what hunting really stands for at the heart of it. I am afraid that many who have become popular in this “industry” have lost sight of what it truly means to hunt, what it truly means to stand over an animal regardless of the species or season and possess the reverence that I see in some of my Native American friends when an animal is harvested. I just simply find individuals such as Josh Bowmar to be a tarnish on what hunting, conservation, land management and preservation of this heritage really is. I am no saint and each day I find less and less I am right on or have figured out. However being in the presence of some of my friends and witnesses to their hunts, it pulls me further from the commercialization of hunting and deeper into what I really think it means to be a hunter, a bushcrafter, a gatherer and a person of the land. Their respect for the land, it’s resources and animals is on a level I just do not see in the majority of hunting personalities that tarnish our heritage through the watering down of what hunting and being outdoors really means. 

At the end of the day he and any of them can do what they want but their power and influence only come from many of us continuing to feed it. 

My admiration and respect is not for guys like that but rather the man who has taught his son or daughter hunting and respect for all wildlife regardless of the species. A son or daughter who will place the animal and it’s lands above any Instagram posts, likes, influence, sponsers or discounts. My respect is for my friend John who I witnessed take a beautiful muley and never once considered having to post it to social media. But take a moment to thank his ancestors for that harvest and give respect for the deer. I’m afraid many of these personalities have forgotten what it really means to take an animals life and the reverence it should possess every time. 

Sorry for the long response but that’s my two cents on guys like this. They are the reason why I do not following really any social media hunting pages or individuals other than a select few. I have trouble supporting the continual commercialization of hunting. Many we know weather influencers, hunters or even some bad apple outfitters have lost sight of the gratefulness of getting to experience an honest hunt and put meat in the freezer for a winter to come. Yet it’s become more a focus to make sure those new season hunts have the biggest racks, and largest trophies to secure new content to further validate their payroll and followers. 

Just my two cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Didn’t read ^


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

Harry Hunter said:


>



I didn't read your wall of text, but your main criticism of Bowmar Boy was that he just "regurgitated" what other archers have said. Are you so obtuse that you don't think that those "professional" archers are regurgitating what other people told them? That's how knowledge is passed down to other people. I'm not even a fan of Bowmar, but this is a really petty criticism of the guy.


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

spike camp said:


> Would you consider bow hunting, entertainment?


 If you're setting in a chair watching hunting on YouTube or TV then yes, it's entertainment. If you're actually hunting it is more serious without a doubt but still entertainment. Not sitcom or comedy type entertainment but entertainment none the less. I think we may be talking semantics here.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

samhel said:


> Well that tool bag is working hard and crushing it at the American Dream and I’m sure he’s laughing at all of his haters, like yourself. He’s good at running his multiple businesses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well... how hard was he working again? Lmao...









Grand Jury Indicts Popular Bowhunting Couple | Deer and Deer Hunting


A federal Grand Jury has brought charges, including alleged Lacey Act violations, against a popular husband-and-wife bowhunting couple.




www.deeranddeerhunting.com


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> well... how hard was he working again? Lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal! You get what you get!!! Hammer their butts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

I kinda like the bowmar stuff, kinda figure in life people hate you just for achieving things. The more you achieve the more hate comes your direction. Most people don’t have the internal fortitude to accomplish things especially hard things like fitness and work. But unsuccessful people throw spite rather than figure out what’s limiting them in their endeavors, or as I’ve come to look at when challenges arise people just take an easy path and find excuses for lack of accomplishment one of those is to validate failure by finding flaws in others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

wolfseason said:


> I kinda like the bowmar stuff, kinda figure in life people hate you just for achieving things. The more you achieve the more hate comes your direction. Most people don’t have the internal fortitude to accomplish things especially hard things like fitness and work. But unsuccessful people throw spite rather than figure out what’s limiting them in their endeavors, or as I’ve come to look at when challenges arise people just take an easy path and find excuses for lack of accomplishment one of those is to validate failure by finding flaws in others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look three posts above yours.


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

lunghit said:


> Look three posts above yours.


If found guilty then the penalty will be and should be paid. Still America so presumption of innocence is our right as Americans. Side note Nebraska at least the 2 years I lived in the state dances a fine line of game laws especially around baiting. Not allowed during season but sold year round in every Walmart, sporting goods and hardware store. Almost all ground is private, I asked an official there at game and parks she laughed at the idea they could even begin to police the practice. Should be interesting to see how deep this goes and how many other outfits and farms might get a little justice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

wolfseason said:


> I kinda like the bowmar stuff, kinda figure in life people hate you just for achieving things. The more you achieve the more hate comes your direction. Most people don’t have the internal fortitude to accomplish things especially hard things like fitness and work. But unsuccessful people throw spite rather than figure out what’s limiting them in their endeavors, or as I’ve come to look at when challenges arise people just take an easy path and find excuses for lack of accomplishment one of those is to validate failure by finding flaws in others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can assure you that most if not all the comments on this page is not because people are being haters. 

I like what you wrote and believe you are correct in a lot of ways as long as he is removed from the equation. 

[emoji1363][emoji631][emoji1363]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

They really do not bother me, not exactly my jam but all you have to do is not watch, people are so worried about what others do anymore it's quite a waste of time.

Like me posting on this thread


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

dtrkyman said:


> They really do not bother me, not exactly my jam but all you have to do is not watch, people are so worried about what others do anymore it's quite a waste of time.
> 
> Like me posting on this thread


This is the just of it. Hunting eats own all the time and I think why we take 1 step forward and 2 steps back. We are ok with a person or group being successful to a point but than, we get to a point when we decide they are showing off or they are full of them selves or they have no experience and who makes them right etc. etc.

I try to find the better in what people do and unless I have personal reasoning of personal encounter or facts I let people be. Look at how much crap is talked about Cam and recently apparently John Dudley is all kinds of ridiculous too. People are so holy and act as if they would never make moves of money despite the majority of us would jump ship on our job for double the salary but people like Dudley can't its only cause they are show offs or they are self centered. 

Its sad and the direction of hunting is going. There is no doubt bad in it like the Nebraska outfitter but that is the way of the world currently and despite not liking it, she aint getting better IMO. Make the best of what you can, live life for the good not bad and try to help a friend or person instead of put them down. You'll be happier in the end and things will work out better for you. 

This is not about the Bowmars its about all hunters I have been on AT for 10 plus years and they all get drug through the mud on here!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

You say it’s sad the direction hunting is going...

Hunting has turned into a chit show, because of clowns like the Bowmars.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sure the Bowmars are nice people. I'll never get past the absolute ignorance of posting that bear spearing video. 

I hope they are innocent but it seems the whole "USFWS is targeting us" defense was nothing more than damage control for the inevitable. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

spike camp said:


> You say it’s sad the direction hunting is going...
> 
> Hunting has turned into a chit show, because of clowns like the Bowmars.


Bowmars, Greg Ritz, Poole, Dudley, Morgan, all these clowns have one goal, to make money. 

You literally have to try to setup a long shot on a whitetail. Why do they do it? To sell. 

20 yard shots aren't appealing. 90+ is. 

Yesterday I shot a doe at 6 yards. 6 yards! Longest shot ever was 35. 

These people they approach hunting like the media, shock factor. 

Look at uncle Ted, Everhart, . Ever seen him shoot anything past twenty? No because he is a hunter. Not a tv clown.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Daave said:


> Bowmars, Greg Ritz, Poole, Dudley, Morgan, all these clowns have one goal, to make money.
> 
> You literally have to try to setup a long shot on a whitetail. Why do they do it? To sell.
> 
> ...


This post is ripe with awesomeness. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Daave said:


> Bowmars, Greg Ritz, Poole, Dudley, Morgan, all these clowns have one goal, to make money.
> 
> You literally have to try to setup a long shot on a whitetail. Why do they do it? To sell.
> 
> ...


I have always had an intense disdain for annoying people. Greg Ritz, Rick White, Josh Bowmar, Tom Miranda, Todd Pringnitz (God rest his soul), the list goes on and on. People will call me jealous, that’s fine, but that’s not what it is. Annoying people are annoying no matter what. And there is absolutely nothing that says I HAVE to support/embrace annoying people in the hunting industry just because they are our “brothers”. Those “brothers” will slit your throat every chance they get to gain access to a piece of good hunting ground. Happens all the time. I say eff em. If you feel the need to voice your opinion, do it. The whole “JUST KEEP SCROLLING OR DON’T WATCH” if you don’t like them crowd can keep scrolling or can stop reading at any point as well. At the end of the day, big production is the reason hunting is as vile as it is today. It’s not enjoyable anymore folks. People literally killing people, destroying property, stealing stuff, trespassing, all in the name of giant bucks because they see how cool it is on TV to kill a mega giant. Makes me sick. I hope Bowmar goes down HARD for this if he is guilty. Too bad people like this can’t receive a lifetime ban from hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hard to argue any of this... especially the bold.



Prime#1 said:


> IAnd there is absolutely nothing that says I HAVE to support/embrace annoying people in the hunting industry just because they are our “brothers”. Those “brothers” will slit your throat every chance they get to gain access to a piece of good hunting ground. Happens all the time. I say eff em. If you feel the need to voice your opinion, do it. The whole “JUST KEEP SCROLLING OR DON’T WATCH” if you don’t like them crowd can keep scrolling or can stop reading at any point as well. *At the end of the day, big production is the reason hunting is as vile as it is today*. It’s not enjoyable anymore folks. People literally killing people, destroying property, stealing stuff, trespassing, all in the name of giant bucks because they see how cool it is on TV to kill a mega giant. Makes me sick. I hope Bowmar goes down HARD for this if he is guilty. Too bad people like this can’t receive a lifetime ban from hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

When you have to put big ones on the ground to make money you will put big ones on the ground no matter how. I don't trust any of them. I stopped watching whitetail deer hunting shows several years ago, and I am much happier for it. Horn porn is very slowly destroying hunting. Almost all of them can go suck an egg as far as I am concerned.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveOz (Apr 3, 2005)

Lifetime bans only work for those that follow the law. Sadly they have plenty of money and they can just go to Mexico, Africa, New Zealand, Australia, etc. Surely they will continue their illegal activity here as well. Disgusting.


----------



## 1simplemann (Nov 22, 2018)

Can someone get me up to speed? So what has another "celeberty hunter/coupleIt" done now? This getting old. Every year it seems like another one goes down. These people crave the attention but don't ever learn that with all that attention come a lot of scrutiny. It's almost like they are asking to get caught.


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

1simplemann said:


> Can someone get me up to speed? So what has another "celeberty hunter/coupleIt" done now? This getting old. Every year it seems like another one goes down. These people crave the attention but don't ever learn that with all that attention come a lot of scrutiny. It's almost like they are asking to get caught.











Grand Jury Indicts Popular Bowhunting Couple | Deer and Deer Hunting


A federal Grand Jury has brought charges, including alleged Lacey Act violations, against a popular husband-and-wife bowhunting couple.




www.deeranddeerhunting.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1simplemann (Nov 22, 2018)

So that just says they were charged and the outfitter was bad. So were the Bowmar's clients of HHO? What allegedly did they do? Did they shoot deer w/ a rifle, spotlight, bait etc?


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

1simplemann said:


> So that just says they were charged and the outfitter was bad. So were the Bowmar's clients of HHO? What allegedly did they do? Did they shoot deer w/ a rifle, spotlight, bait etc?


Per the link above your post 

According to the 20-page Grand Jury indictment, the Bowmars face numerous counts of illegal baiting of wildlife, hunting turkeys without a valid permit, illegally transporting game across state lines, and being a party to other violations.


----------



## 1simplemann (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks. I was just curious if some of their big deer came from NE. 200" bucks are pretty hard to come by and they seem to find fairly easy. Makes me think of Ohiobooners.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

1simplemann said:


> Thanks. I was just curious if some of their big deer came from NE. 200" bucks are pretty hard to come by and they seem to find fairly easy. Makes me think of Ohiobooners.


I would bet you could find a deer farm that would sell a pen raised 200" deer and transport it to a specified location to be "hunted" at some future date.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ohiobooners is actually a great comparison. Look what that guy was willing to do for some likes and atta boys on various forums with no financial gain. Now think about large sums of money involved and let your imagination take control.


----------



## 1simplemann (Nov 22, 2018)

EJP1234 said:


> Ohiobooners is actually a great comparison. Look what that guy was willing to do for some likes and atta boys on various forums with no financial gain. Now think about large sums of money involved and let your imagination take control.


Large sums of money, imagination and a HUGE ego. You could "shock the world!"


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

EJP1234 said:


> Ohiobooners is actually a great comparison. Look what that guy was willing to do for some likes and atta boys on various forums with no financial gain. Now think about large sums of money involved and let your imagination take control.


You nailed it buddy. Speaking of Ohiobooners, I wonder if he has caught up and killed OG yet lol. That was the best thread ever!!!


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

lee31 said:


> You nailed it buddy. Speaking of Ohiobooners, I wonder if he has caught up and killed OG yet lol. That was the best thread ever!!!


yes, he paid $5k and they let him loose in the pasture hahaha


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

lee31 said:


> You nailed it buddy. Speaking of Ohiobooners, I wonder if he has caught up and killed OG yet lol. That was the best thread ever!!!


I don't remember this!!!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

EJP1234 said:


> Ohiobooners is actually a great comparison. Look what that guy was willing to do for some likes and atta boys on various forums with no financial gain. Now think about large sums of money involved and let your imagination take control.


Ah yes...that was a classic of classics!


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

Daave said:


> I don't remember this!!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


The greatest thread in the history of AT. You need to take an afternoon and read it all. Plan to be off for an entire afternoon though.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Tsimmerson said:


> The greatest thread in the history of AT. You need to take an afternoon and read it all. Plan to be off for an entire afternoon though.


Do you have the link?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Tsimmerson said:


> The greatest thread in the history of AT. You need to take an afternoon and read it all. Plan to be off for an entire afternoon though.


I don't think there's even a close second. Maybe the 86 yard deer drinking water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

tackscall said:


> I don't think there's even a close second. Maybe the 86 yard deer drinking water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Pretty sure the order goes...

#1- ohiobooners
#2- paint a bow with a sharpie
#3- tied for third...a live KS thread and the 86 yard deer drinking water

I know there’s been ‘better’ but probably not any that have been more timeless.


----------



## buzzard317 (Oct 23, 2017)

The Pursuit of OG. The hunt for a legend.


Feel free to share these antlers with DD, maybe they will tell ya what deer they came from. :thumbs_up




www.archerytalk.com





I didn’t know what everyone was talking about but hopefully this is it. 5000+ posts, better pop some popcorn.


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

As much as I hate to even put a thread with their name back on the top of the page.... if any of you haven’t seen their idiotic video posted on social media today declaring their innocence, it’s great entertainment. Must be all the threads popping up on all the forums that got them all butt hurt, but if you watch, he basically just spits at the camera like an illiterate moron the entire time, and she threatens everyone who says anything negative about them with legal action lol.... good luck taking legal action on my free speech to post on the forum and say that I think you are idiots who would go to any length for personal gain


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

thomasj1107 said:


> As much as I hate to even put a thread with their name back on the top of the page.... if any of you haven’t seen their idiotic video posted on social media today declaring their innocence, it’s great entertainment. Must be all the threads popping up on all the forums that got them all butt hurt, but if you watch, he basically just spits at the camera like an illiterate moron the entire time, and she threatens everyone who says anything negative about them with legal action lol.... good luck taking legal action on my free speech to post on the forum and say that I think you are idiots who would go to any length for personal gain


I looked all over for a video , where did you see it at ???


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

Marlin1938 said:


> I looked all over for a video , where did you see it at ??? Post the video if u can


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Marlin1938 said:


> I looked all over for a video , where did you see it at ???


It’s on their Instagram page. I unfollowed them a while back but a buddy shared it in support of them so I unfollowed him too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

Prime#1 said:


> It’s on their Instagram page. I unfollowed them a while back but a buddy shared it in support of them so I unfollowed him too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked still don’t see it !


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

Marlin1938 said:


> I looked still don’t see it !











🎯Bowmar Bowhunting🎯 on Instagram: "We hunted hiddenhills for over 4 years and averaged 3-4 trips per year and were their top paying client and yet, we had the lowest success rate. In 4 years we only killed 2 Whitetails. Sarah killed A 10 year old 8 pointer that was her and still is her smallest Scoring deer she ever has killed. And I killed 1 10 point that had hoof rot. That was also one of the smallest bucks I’ve killed in the past 10 years. All of our mule deer were spot and stalk and obviously not over any sorta bait. Do you really think if we were cheating/poaching we would only have 2 Whitetails in 4.5 years? The answer is OBVIOUSLY NOT. Don’t listen to what we say, just look at what we’ve done. OUT ENTIRE LIFE is an example of NOT CUTTING CORNERS. From fitness,business and hunting. We’ve built everything we have from the ground up and never borrowed cent from anyone to do it. We did it with hard work, commitment, dedication, and sacrifice. We never cut corners in any area of our life, we surely wouldn’t do it to harvest a deer."


🎯Bowmar Bowhunting🎯 shared a post on Instagram: "We hunted hiddenhills for over 4 years and averaged 3-4 trips per year and were their top paying client and yet, we had the lowest success rate. In 4 years we only killed 2 Whitetails. Sarah killed A 10 year old 8 pointer that was her and still is...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Timber_Doodle (Jun 6, 2009)

Daave said:


> Bowmars, Greg Ritz, Poole, Dudley, Morgan, all these clowns have one goal, to make money.
> 
> You literally have to try to setup a long shot on a whitetail. Why do they do it? To sell.
> 
> ...


Uncle Ted is plenty of clown too.


----------



## buzzard317 (Oct 23, 2017)

I just watched the video...well, most of it. I have no opinion of them either way but, to me, the video they posted is one of the dumber things I’ve seen. ‘We weren’t successful so we aren’t guilty’ is one thing I took from that. And ‘we have a brand new baby’ doesn’t really pertain to anything whatsoever. If they’re guilty I hope they’re charged just like I would hope anyone is in that circumstance. I don’t hope they’re guilty, I just hope if they are, their ‘celebrity’ status (or because they’re ‘popular, or whatever’) doesn’t absolve them of anything. And just my $.02, she’s a Cincinnati Bengal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

buzzard317 said:


> I just watched the video...well, most of it. I have no opinion of them either way but, to me, the video they posted is one of the dumber things I’ve seen. ‘We weren’t successful so we aren’t guilty’ is one thing I took from that. And ‘we have a brand new baby’ doesn’t really pertain to anything whatsoever. If they’re guilty I hope they’re charged just like I would hope anyone is in that circumstance. I don’t hope they’re guilty, I just hope if they are, their ‘celebrity’ status (or because they’re ‘popular, or whatever’) doesn’t absolve them of anything. And just my $.02, she’s a Cincinnati Bengal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All they are doing is looking for sympathy. Just like what Chris Brackett did. And they are sure getting the support. Makes me sick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzard317 (Oct 23, 2017)

Prime#1 said:


> All they are doing is looking for sympathy. Just like what Chris Brackett did. And they are sure getting the support. Makes me sick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. From what I’ve seen of that Brackett guy what he did is straight up scumbag stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

I’d love to hear what the charged outfitter said in reference to these two to get this investigation going. Maybe he’s telling the truth or just looking for a plea deal...who knows?


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

MossyMan said:


> I’d love to hear what the charged outfitter said in reference to these two to get this investigation going. Maybe he’s telling the truth or just looking for a plea deal...who knows?


Whatever he said I hope it’s the truth and gets the clowns destroyed if they really did participate in this crap. I can’t stand stuff like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

My favorite parts 
"we are popular, or whatever" 
"no different than a speeding ticket" 
"we always give the animal the greatest chance of escape"
"we've always done everything right"

Meat


----------



## shb (Jun 10, 2009)

Calm down, its just a speeding ticket.


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

It's definitely possible that the Bowmar's just hunted at this outfitter and didn't know about the baiting. From their perspective, they thought they were slaying some nice deer, getting good content for their videos, and the outfitter was getting huge publicity and marketing. However, I'm willing to be there are text and/or email exchanges between the outfitter and the Bowmars where they discuss baiting and/or hunting at stands that are known to be baited. We'll have to wait and see though.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I dunno
All those charges are very specific...
You’d either have to have camera surveillance or someone rolled over.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

Maybe the fact that these guys can find and kill huge bucks are the reason they have shows, and none of us do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sthrogmartin (Apr 28, 2019)

sjanderson117 said:


> Maybe the fact that these guys can find and kill huge bucks are the reason they have shows, and none of us do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put me in some of the venues these celebrities hunt and I'll find a world class buck, too. Then, you can watch my new show and I'll tell you how to do it.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

sjanderson117 said:


> Maybe the fact that these guys can find and kill huge bucks are the reason they have shows, and none of us do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can kill, but most do not "find" the deer they take. That work has been done weeks-to-months in advance by the outfitters they hunt with every week. Their food is prepared for them, their stands are hung for them, they are driven to said stand site and then I would hazard a guess, if they are successful, their game is cleaned and butchered for them. 
Not saying every hunting celebrity is like this, but a large portion are. 

Meat


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

sthrogmartin said:


> Put me in some of the venues these celebrities hunt and I'll find a world class buck, too. Then, you can watch my new show and I'll tell you how to do it.


Bingo!! Most of us have the skill set and knowledge to harvest giant animals. However sometimes it’s just about being at the right place and the right time. A lot of those “right places at the right time” come at some price tags most of us can’t afford. Let’s face it, there are entire studies constantly preaching about the dangers of believing that what we see on social media is factual and that’s just how perfect some people’s lives are. 

Most of it is manufactured or bought to appear perfect. In all reality it’s constructed to seem perfect. Unfortunately I think of a lot of the animals we see harvested each and every consistent year as if there is no hiccups or possibility of failure from these people are as well bought and orchestrated in such a way to seem they are just that good of a hunter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

We have a usual group of fellas at my archery shop who we seem to always be there at the same time shooting. We were talking about this whole thing and found out one of the fellas in the conversation is a lawyer, granted he does more with litigations, insurance stuff and whatever. But he did make a pretty good point with all this. He made the point of saying he couldn’t see this being some sort of witch hunt. When charges are of this size they come from months if not years of investigations. Sometimes involving a inter-agency effort. Specially when it’s a US district court of a state. We are talking a insane length of time of multiple parties and individuals working to make sure every single detail is meticulously checked and checked again without question of its viability. He said cases of this nature attract some serious individuals to work them. These are not individuals that leave anything to chance or any accusations on a whim. The attorneys, judges, countless other individuals, the state of Nebraska and federal government just don’t decide one day to go on a witch hunt. He said I hope for the sake of the hunting community they are in fact innocent, but “I wouldn’t bet my morning coffee on it” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

sthrogmartin said:


> Put me in some of the venues these celebrities hunt and I'll find a world class buck, too. Then, you can watch my new show and I'll tell you how to do it.


Guys like The Hunting Public just prove how wrong you are. Maybe Bowmar does that, maybe he doesn’t. THP isn’t regularly pulling 200in bucks but I’d be ecstatic to kill even one their smallest bucks. I have my own issues with hunting media but man this thread is ripe with jealousy and envy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with the general concensus on here. Not sure I'd be a giant fan of either of them in real life. 

However, I probably wouldn't be a big fan of some of you guys, and that's alright. We're all doing our thing. 
Do it within the law (as they don't seem to have, and hopefully they'll have to pay for it), but its another reason why I never wanna be in the public eye for like this.While I doubt it was an honest mistake, I can see how a person can commit a game violation accidently and proclaim their innocence/ignorance. I'd rather enjoy my farm, kill a nice one once in a while, and use hunting as a release of life's daily pressures. Not make it part of life's daily pressures.

If they're absolute morons, what does it affect us? Go home, take care of your family, and go to work. America needs more of that.


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

AmishArcher said:


> I agree with the general concensus on here. Not sure I'd be a giant fan of either of them in real life.
> 
> However, I probably wouldn't be a big fan of some of you guys, and that's alright. We're all doing our thing.
> Do it within the law (as they don't seem to have, and hopefully they'll have to pay for it), but its another reason why I never wanna be in the public eye for like this.While I doubt it was an honest mistake, I can see how a person can commit a game violation accidently and proclaim their innocence/ignorance. I'd rather enjoy my farm, kill a nice one once in a while, and use hunting as a release of life's daily pressures. Not make it part of life's daily pressures.
> ...


To each his own, while I do mostly just “take care of my family, and go to work”, people like these two morons make the world a worse place, so I’m going to have an opinion on it because this is the world my family and I live in.... they are lying scumbags that are finally seeing the consequences of their actions. Just like another guy said THP shows how it can be done right, and it just further highlights how useless the ones are that dont


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

buzzard317 said:


> I just watched the video...well, most of it. I have no opinion of them either way but, to me, the video they posted is one of the dumber things I’ve seen. ‘We weren’t successful so we aren’t guilty’ is one thing I took from that. And ‘we have a brand new baby’ doesn’t really pertain to anything whatsoever. If they’re guilty I hope they’re charged just like I would hope anyone is in that circumstance. I don’t hope they’re guilty, I just hope if they are, their ‘celebrity’ status (or because they’re ‘popular, or whatever’) doesn’t absolve them of anything. And just my $.02, she’s a Cincinnati Bengal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on their helmets aren't that bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NEB (Aug 28, 2020)

Notice in the video they posted on instagram that they don't mention anything about the turkeys or mule deer that are specifically named in the court docs they are being charged with?!?!?! And also just because you plead not guilty, doesn't in fact mean you are indeed not guilty. Their case is actually connected to a couple of other cases that have already been through the system and those parties plead guilty (maybe because in fact, they did it). It keeps getting continued because they have thousands of discovery items to review (which means trail cam pictures) and I also think their lawyer is going to milk this case for all it's worth even though he probably knows there is a slim chance of them actually being found not guilty. They tried suing the USFW and lost, before the charges were brought up (i think probably to try and find out what the USFW had on them, and to try and get it stopped). The outfitter in question has a lengthy poaching record dating all the way back to high school through his college years. Same mode of operation back then (spotlighting, shooting from road, shooting deer with rifle and tagging it under archery tag, shooting out of season, during closed hours...). You can't honestly believe that they had no idea what was going on when they hunted with him.


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

NEB said:


> Notice in the video they posted on instagram that they don't mention anything about the turkeys or mule deer that are specifically named in the court docs they are being charged with?!?!?! And also just because you plead not guilty, doesn't in fact mean you are indeed not guilty. Their case is actually connected to a couple of other cases that have already been through the system and those parties plead guilty (maybe because in fact, they did it). It keeps getting continued because they have thousands of discovery items to review (which means trail cam pictures) and I also think their lawyer is going to milk this case for all it's worth even though he probably knows there is a slim chance of them actually being found not guilty. They tried suing the USFW and lost, before the charges were brought up (i think probably to try and find out what the USFW had on them, and to try and get it stopped). The outfitter in question has a lengthy poaching record dating all the way back to high school through his college years. Same mode of operation back then (spotlighting, shooting from road, shooting deer with rifle and tagging it under archery tag, shooting out of season, during closed hours...). You can't honestly believe that they had no idea what was going on when they hunted with him.


Exactly... and josh says something like “yeah, he may have been doing stuff that was wrong and poaching, but that doesn’t mean we were” lol, RIGHT. Their plan is apparently to garner up a ton of social media support, from all the ignorant morons who idolize them. I hope when they are found guilty the people are smart enough to stop loving them


----------



## NEB (Aug 28, 2020)

thomasj1107 said:


> Exactly... and josh says something like “yeah, he may have been doing stuff that was wrong and poaching, but that doesn’t mean we were” lol, RIGHT. Their plan is apparently to garner up a ton of social media support, from all the ignorant morons who idolize them. I hope when they are found guilty the people are smart enough to stop loving them


Also find it interesting they don't go and say outright that "we didn't do it" just that we are innocent and plead not guilty. I'm just going to go out on a limb and say that they are trying to save face because they know what is headed their way and it ain't gonna be good. I mean the biggest poaching ring in Nebraska history and probably one of the top in the nation and you had no idea what was going on?!?! Give me a break. Seems to me the evidence is pretty cut and dry (especially the turkeys, pretty easy to see exactly when the tag was purchased vs when the picture/video was taken)


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

buzzard317 said:


> The Pursuit of OG. The hunt for a legend.
> 
> 
> Feel free to share these antlers with DD, maybe they will tell ya what deer they came from. :thumbs_up
> ...


That’s it!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

What's truly bad is even if convicted, they will bounce back and continue embarrassing the hunting industry. I saw the hot blond from Kansas that illegally tagged a bear is doing commercials for Bass Pro and Chris Brackett is posting again on social media. We are our own worst enemies....


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

I've never heard of them and that's a good thing


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Prime#1 said:


> I have always had an intense disdain for annoying people. Greg Ritz, Rick White, Josh Bowmar, Tom Miranda, Todd Pringnitz (God rest his soul), the list goes on and on. People will call me jealous, that’s fine, but that’s not what it is. Annoying people are annoying no matter what. And there is absolutely nothing that says I HAVE to support/embrace annoying people in the hunting industry just because they are our “brothers”. Those “brothers” will slit your throat every chance they get to gain access to a piece of good hunting ground. Happens all the time. I say eff em. If you feel the need to voice your opinion, do it. The whole “JUST KEEP SCROLLING OR DON’T WATCH” if you don’t like them crowd can keep scrolling or can stop reading at any point as well. At the end of the day, big production is the reason hunting is as vile as it is today. It’s not enjoyable anymore folks. People literally killing people, destroying property, stealing stuff, trespassing, all in the name of giant bucks because they see how cool it is on TV to kill a mega giant. Makes me sick. I hope Bowmar goes down HARD for this if he is guilty. Too bad people like this can’t receive a lifetime ban from hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Levi is the GOAT!


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

conservewild said:


> Levi is the GOAT!


There is no doubt! In fact, I think Levi gave Bowmar the idea and let Josh create it because Levi didn’t have the time to do it, or just didn’t want to fool with it. Levi is the real deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber_Doodle (Jun 6, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> What's truly bad is even if convicted, they will bounce back and continue embarrassing the hunting industry. I saw the hot blond from Kansas that illegally tagged a bear is doing commercials for Bass Pro and Chris Brackett is posting again on social media. We are our own worst enemies....


Option archery keeps posting pictures of greentree, who was guilty of hunting in a national park in Aus. I have no clue why a hunting business would have anything to do with any of these insta-famous hunters that are shooting holes in the boat for the rest of us. Drives me nuts.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Timber_Doodle said:


> Option archery keeps posting pictures of greentree, who was guilty of hunting in a national park in Aus. I have no clue why a hunting business would have anything to do with any of these insta-famous hunters that are shooting holes in the boat for the rest of us. Drives me nuts.


Because the only thing that sells better than big horns are big boobs. And that's considered porn....😂


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Outdoorsman63 said:


> That’s it!


I believe somewhere in those 250+ pages, the term “quiver sniffer” was born!!

SCFox


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

rattlinman said:


> Because the only thing that sells better than big horns are big boobs. And that's considered porn....😂


i like big boobs and big antlers. I’ll take one of each please!


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

What happened to innocent until proven guilty?

I get people don't like them but what if they are in fact innocent?


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

vmals said:


> What happened to innocent until proven guilty?
> 
> I get people don't like them but what if they are in fact innocent?


The attacks on the bowmars are just another attempt at the msm and liberal governments trying to take out our leaders! Many are being played like fiddles and eating their own.


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

vmals said:


> What happened to innocent until proven guilty?
> 
> I get people don't like them but what if they are in fact innocent?


sometimes you just have to be realistic about what happened. I watched one of their videos posted. It was a turkey hunt in Nebraska where 30+ turkeys came in and started feeding in bare dirt right in front of the blind. Doesn’t take much thought to to see they are feeding on wheat or some other grain placed there. They knew what they were doing and have been doing it for years. Pretty obvious.


----------



## thomasj1107 (Jan 8, 2014)

conservewild said:


> The attacks on the bowmars are just another attempt at the msm and liberal governments trying to take out our leaders! Many are being played like fiddles and eating their own.


Respectfully......this is dumb


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Daave said:


> Bowmars, Greg Ritz, Poole, Dudley, Morgan, all these clowns have one goal, to make money.
> 
> You literally have to try to setup a long shot on a whitetail. Why do they do it? To sell.
> 
> ...


There is lots of people doing this on just youtube and are far from being celebrity hunters so miss with with its only a group of people that are the hunting channel. Social Media as a whole ruined hunting big time and outfitting. Doyle Moss created the most unethical type of hunting and even more ridiculous style of hunting and nobody says anything.

So many people act holier than thou on the computer and fault some of these guys for what they do but I don't think that many of you would be that different you just had don't have the opportunity. Some of you wouldn't just cause, but I don't think all of you.

Everyone does stuff to sell things including you. You sell who you are, how you look what you drive etc etc. That's why people dress a certain way, drive certain cars get certain hair cuts.

This is the way of the world not hunting there are scams going on all over.

I have seen uncle Ted blast 5 does in one 10 minute sitting, one after the other with either a shotgun or AR can't remember and he says its legal so Ill do it. I get its legal but it looked more like he enjoyed the killing more than hunting. And at that point I am not sure it was hunting anymore. I don't think that is hunting... And to me neither is shooting bears over bait and deer eating buckets of oats and syrup. But we all have different opinions and my morals and ethics aren't the same as everyone else always and visa versa. But that doesn't mean what I do or you do is wrong maybe we just disagree and the same is with them in some instances.

Its the typical steps in life often... You work you butt of get some shine and make a name for yourself, than people notice you. You become super famous or a celebrity and the same people that cheered you on are now throwing hate your way and saying your snob and now your better than everyone cause you have notoriety and or money. But wasn't that the goal more or less in the start of these situations. Its like people can stand some success but not too much and the moment people reach a lot of success its hate time.

Some people do change and that is just the nature of the beast unfortunately.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

vmals said:


> What happened to innocent until proven guilty?
> 
> I get people don't like them but what if they are in fact innocent?


Stop. Just stop it right now. The Bowmars and those like them (Busbice, Brackett) are NOT martyrs for the hunting community. And should not be treated as such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

thomasj1107 said:


> Respectfully......this is dumb


A poor attempt at sarcasm by me


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Prime#1 said:


> Stop. Just stop it right now. The Bowmars and those like them (Busbice, Brackett) are NOT martyrs for the hunting community. And should not be treated as such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don’t know the details of the case. There’s a reason we have a court system in this country. 

I reverse my judgement until there a verdict and I can see the evidence. It’s only American to do so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

No matter how much you stand up for Bowmar on the internet he will not let you fondle his wife or hunt his place. I already tried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgejohnson72 (Sep 26, 2020)

HighwayHunter said:


> No matter how much you stand up for Bowmar on the internet he will not let you fondle his wife or hunt his place. I already tried
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dam*t man if i cant do that then whats the point of watching his videos [emoji2357]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Jorgejohnson72 said:


> Dam*t man if i cant do that then whats the point of watching his videos [emoji2357]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a sad reality just figured I’d let you guys know it doesn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Jorgejohnson72 said:


> Dam*t man if i cant do that then whats the point of watching his videos [emoji2357]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His videos are pretty helpful. He showed me how to turn a thumb trigger into a hinge and I found out that if you rotate the release enough, you can actually just rip off the bow string then throw the $200 release at a deers head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

MNarrow said:


> View attachment 7339807


Just saw this on instagram


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

BigDeer said:


> Just saw this on instagram


I thought he was going to fight this tooth and nail?


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

That didn't take long.. Dude doesn't learn.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

MossyMan said:


> I thought he was going to fight this tooth and nail?


Just happened a week ago


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

so what is the fine for no deer permit in Nebraska?

Seems like his lawyer talked it down from numerous felonies to a minor infraction


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dafis,

Wouldn't surprise me... People like this usually have lawyers that are able to fight stuff like this.

...Yet some people are willing to defend people like Mr. Bowmar like he is the pillar to the hunting community.

I just don't understand that logic.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

MossyMan said:


> I thought he was going to fight this tooth and nail?


This looks like a new charge .


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

Dafis said:


> so what is the fine for no deer permit in Nebraska?
> 
> Seems like his lawyer talked it down from numerous felonies to a minor infraction


Read post #490 , look at the state .


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Marlin1938 said:


> Read post #490 , look at the state .


my bad....


----------



## SteveOz (Apr 3, 2005)

If you are going to violate in one state you might as well violate in them all...


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Boomer2094 said:


> Dafis,
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me... People like this usually have lawyers that are able to fight stuff like this.
> 
> ...


I enjoy the bowmars and their content I believe josh and sara are good people


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

MNarrow said:


> View attachment 7339807


Probably not going to help their defense at the jury trial 🙄


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

Superdouche. He should disappear into obscurity


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

MNarrow said:


> Just happened a week ago


Correct....I was trying to read it with a stout north wind in my face this afternoon..lol.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> I enjoy the bowmars and their content I believe josh and sara are good people


We have another IBOHD member on AT I see!


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

spike camp said:


> Pretty sure the order goes...
> 
> #1- ohiobooners
> #2- paint a bow with a sharpie
> ...


3 great ones. My #4 would be the guy who bought a bow then filed a claim to get the money back before his wife found out. Claimed he never got the bow and the poor seller was jumping through hoops trying to make the deal good.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

EJP1234 said:


> We have another IBOHD member on AT I see!


No I just think to many on AT pretend to live flawless lives. Personally I do not believe the bowmars are bad people.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> No I just think to many on AT pretend to live flawless lives. Personally I do not believe the bowmars are bad people.


as long as you dont consider poachers bad people, your probably right.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

EJP1234 said:


> as long as you dont consider poachers bad people, your probably right.


Again you cast broad brushes hoping to paint them into a specific category. I have personally known very good people convicted of crimes for one reason or another. Example I know a 70 year old gentlemen who was sitting in his grandkids treehouse roughly 100 yards from his own house because he struggled to get out much farther due to some physical issues. The local DNR came and cited him for hunting over bait the mother / grandmother had decorative pumpkins out at their house. On AT this guy would be torched as a terrible human yet he is one of the best people I have ever met in my life.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> Again you cast broad brushes hoping to paint them into a specific category. I have personally known very good people convicted of crimes for one reason or another. Example I know a 70 year old gentlemen who was sitting in his grandkids treehouse roughly 100 yards from his own house because he struggled to get out much farther due to some physical issues. The local DNR came and cited him for hunting over bait the mother / grandmother had decorative pumpkins out at their house. On AT this guy would be torched as a terrible human yet he is one of the best people I have ever met in my life.


cool story bro...

josh bowmar is a toolbag poacher... its beyond obvious. A spade is a spade...


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

conservewild said:


> No I just think to many on AT pretend to live flawless lives. Personally I do not believe the bowmars are bad people.


I’m not saying they’re bad people either...but don’t go out in public saying you’re this and that and when the cameras turn off you flip the switch. With the situation they are in it especially doesn’t help when you catch a new charge.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

I’m not going to call him names won’t stoop to that level , not my style , but will call him out on his game law violations . Looks like he shot a deer on October 18th then another on December 25th . Just wondering the new chargers in Iowa say no license no tag . Wondering if he was hunting the hole season without a tag and license or just the day he got caught . He can’t be that stupid could he ? He already got big problems , and then goes again and breaks the law . That takes big balls , you do things like that it makes me think this guy got issues.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

EJP1234 said:


> cool story bro...
> 
> josh bowmar is a toolbag poacher... its beyond obvious. A spade is a spade...


Most people respect Levi Morgan he knows josh well and considers him of good character and his friend


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> Most people respect Levi Morgan he knows josh well and considers him of good character and his friend


most people is a broad brush. Its rather obvious you get the twinkle in your eye when it comes to hunting celebrities, it would be safe to say that “most dont”... most people dont even know who these people are, as in 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999% of people, and probably close to the same when it comes to licensed hunters.

when you have two unrelated pending poaching charges.... well... i guess you can be a good person, but your still a poacher.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

In American you are innocent until proven guilty


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

redman said:


> In American you are innocent until proven guilty


Might need another attorney, charges are stacking up .


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

redman said:


> In American you are innocent until proven guilty


What if plea guilty?


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

Concervewild,

You can believe what you want to... then there is reality.

I don't follow Mr. Bowmar, Don't have personal experience with them, so I can only judge their character by what is out there. And what I see is disturbing.

Multiple poaching charges - Shows his blatant disregard for game regulations in order to pursuit big games.
Way he treat those that work for/under him - Shows his lack of character.

I won't call him names, as I don't call anyone names because that is not what I do. I can, however, call him for what he is... Someone who should NOT be the example of what hunter should be.

As for Ms Bowmar... Congrats on shooting a big deer!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

These folks are typical of what we see in the hunting industry - wealthy trophy hunters willing to break game laws and hunt without permits in order to kill big deer, gain more likes, and gather more sponsors so they can keep doing what they do. Unfortunately, they have the money to just "pay the fine" and continue on. Perhaps if they lost their hunting privileges, the animal and video confiscated so they couldn't use it for monetary gain and fame, then more of them would think twice.

I wonder if Iowa will confiscate the deer and video or did they just pay a hefty fine and let them go?


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

It might be interesting to hear each side's story about what actually happened............anyone know? Must have been something very minor for the DA to bring it down to a clerk handled citation, not to mention zero media coverage on it.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like some of you guys are putting to much energy into the Bomars, I zipped thru 25 pages and some of you have something to say about every 30 posts if not less....


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

redman said:


> In American you are innocent until proven guilty


He plead guilty.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

conservewild said:


> Most people respect Levi Morgan he knows josh well and considers him of good character and his friend


Any thoughts on the guilty plea?


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Juneauhunt said:


> Any thoughts on the guilty plea?


I don’t know enough about it to make an educated comment.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Bowmar Bowhunting IG just posted a 4 1/2 minute video


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

MNarrow said:


> Bowmar Bowhunting IG just posted a 4 1/2 minute video


I could not locate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

Harry Hunter said:


> I could not locate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











🎯Bowmar Bowhunting🎯 on Instagram


🎯Bowmar Bowhunting🎯 shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 3250 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol... hey guys look at me...


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

just watched it

basically he says he washed his tags with his clothes by mistake so he had them reprinted at the whomever does that for Iowa and they didn't print off his late season muzz tag. Then he went hunting with his wife, put it out on the www. Then when switching packs (he had them in one pack) he realized he was missing that particular tag so he called the deer popo and turned himself in. He said it's all his fault and his first and only game violation. 

Then started ranting on people bashing him so I turned it off.


----------



## flatwater77 (Dec 30, 2020)

Video recap: bought a bunch of tags including late-season muzzleloader. They went through the wash and looked crappy so went to get duplicate copies. Something happened (couldn't quite understand what) so originals canceled and new tags issued... except for late-season muzzleloader. Didn't notice it was missing. Went hunting and later realised no tag. Turned himself in and got a ticket.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

BigDeer said:


> just watched it
> 
> basically he says he washed his tags with his clothes by mistake so he had them reprinted at the whomever does that for Iowa and they didn't print off his late season muzz tag. Then he went hunting with his wife, put it out on the www. Then when switching packs (he had them in one pack) he realized he was missing that particular tag so he called the deer popo and turned himself in. He said it's all his fault and his first and only game violation.
> 
> Then started ranting on people bashing him so I turned it off.


His only violation, what happen to the ones from Nebraska? Short memory. How many bucks can u kill in Iowa ?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Marlin1938 said:


> His only violation, what happen to the ones from Nebraska? Short memory. How many bucks can u kill in Iowa ?


No idea Marlin. He just stated, contrary to the internet, that was his only one. Maybe he meant in Iowa?? I'm not sure how many bucks you can kill in Iowa, but from his video he killed two, four days apart and was after one with his muzzleloader, so I guess 3?


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Marlin1938 said:


> His only violation, what happen to the ones from Nebraska? Short memory. How many bucks can u kill in Iowa ?


Is the Nebraska trial over?


----------



## Harry Hunter (Apr 30, 2020)

rsk76 said:


> 🎯Bowmar Bowhunting🎯 on Instagram
> 
> 
> 🎯Bowmar Bowhunting🎯 shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 3250 posts.
> ...


Thanks! I watched it. I could not locate it at all. Not buying his story. I always remember hearing some of my LEO buddies talk about signs someone is lying. One is providing way way too many details and pretty much creating a “story” instead of sticking to the important points. 

It’s whatever, he doesn’t affect me and I don’t affect him. So I guess the guy can do what ever he wants. I just think he is full of “it” and himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> Bowmar Bowhunting IG just posted a 4 1/2 minute video


Thanks. Lots of outrageous comments about this, and not one of them came from Josh Bowmar.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Harry Hunter said:


> Thanks! I watched it. I could not locate it at all. Not buying his story. I always remember hearing some of my LEO buddies talk about signs someone is lying. One is providing way way too many details and pretty much creating a “story” instead of sticking to the important points.
> 
> It’s whatever, he doesn’t affect me and I don’t affect him. So I guess the guy can do what ever he wants. I just think he is full of “it” and himself.
> 
> ...


I would think the wildlife agent would be able to look up his tags right away and see if he had originally purchased a muzz tag.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Greg Poole probably has some quiver sniffing comment to add somewhere. Hes convinced bowmar isnt guilty. Im betting hes wrong


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

BigDeer said:


> I would think the wildlife agent would be able to look up his tags right away and see if he had originally purchased a muzz tag.


Perhaps that's why he was cited for hunting with an invalid tag VS hunting without a license. That'd be my guess anyway.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Broadside Only said:


> Perhaps that's why he was cited for hunting with an invalid tag VS hunting without a license. That'd be my guess anyway.


He did say it was a $90 ticket and the agent was super cool about the whole thing. No big deal to me


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I saw the video too and am sad about the whole deal. Sad to see they didn't learn their lesson as I was really hoping they would, and had begun to think that they did. They have a baby and I hate to see anyone with a young child get into trouble no matter how big or small. There is more to the story than that video shows, and I am sure in time it will all come out. They have the resources to bounce back and I am hopeful they will (not talking about this ticket, but how things are compiling on them with all the cases). They are young and I am sure will raise their kids(s) up right but it would of been far better to not have posted that video at all. It will come back to haunt him I am sure. I have made mistakes in the past as we all have and had to learn from them, hopefully they will too. Right now though they will have to face the music.


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

4IDARCHER said:


> I saw the video too and am sad about the whole deal. Sad to see they didn't learn their lesson as I was really hoping they would, and had begun to think that they did. They have a baby and I hate to see anyone with a young child get into trouble no matter how big or small. There is more to the story than that video shows, and I am sure in time it will all come out. They have the resources to bounce back and I am hopeful they will (not talking about this ticket, but how things are compiling on them with all the cases). They are young and I am sure will raise their kids(s) up right but it would of been far better to not have posted that video at all. It will come back to haunt him I am sure. I have made mistakes in the past as we all have and had to learn from them, hopefully they will too. Right now though they will have to face the music.





4IDARCHER said:


> I saw the video too and am sad about the whole deal. Sad to see they didn't learn their lesson as I was really hoping they would, and had begun to think that they did. They have a baby and I hate to see anyone with a young child get into trouble no matter how big or small. There is more to the story than that video shows, and I am sure in time it will all come out. They have the resources to bounce back and I am hopeful they will (not talking about this ticket, but how things are compiling on them with all the cases). They are young and I am sure will raise their kids(s) up right but it would of been far better to not have posted that video at all. It will come back to haunt him I am sure. I have made mistakes in the past as we all have and had to learn from them, hopefully they will too. Right now though they will have to face the music.


Why would u even say anything that’s there is more to the story , if u can’t say anything? My take from what your saying , things are not looking real good for them . I don’t feel one bit sorry for them , you make your own bed , now they have to sleep in it . IMO , I think the way he comes off he rubs a lot of people the wrong way . Best of luck to them !


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

I believe the story for all the jealous Nancy’s what do you think happened he was out there trying to hunt illegally intentionally come on you can’t really believe that I will give them the benefit of the doubt. Thanks Josh for putting this to rest! I’m looking forward to the 2021 content.


----------



## SteveOz (Apr 3, 2005)

Sadly when you have lots of money, laws don’t really apply. And if your lawyers can’t get you off, and you can’t legally hunt in the U.S. you just go on EPIC adventure hunts in far off lands...

Tbat was a humdinger of a story to explain the Iowa violation. Can’t wait to see the two hour pay per view drama to explain all the simple mistakes made in Nebraska.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

A lot of salty folks on AT jealous of anyone who accomplishes more than them and lives their life in a way that makes them happy.


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

I honestly don’t think anyone is jealous. It’s just that the info is out there. I’m certain if I did the same thing and someone on here posted that JSTTH5US did that in a thread people would say the same stuff against me. Would that mean that a few would say they are jealous of me? Maybe, but truth is I have a crappy job, under paid, and just live comfortably Hahahaha. Nothing to be jealous of, but the comments would be against the actions. I myself go off of actions and I know this is not uncommon. He chased the American dream and got a grasp of it, we all want that. He did outstanding in that regard. It’s what made  so great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> A lot of salty folks on AT jealous of anyone who accomplishes more than them and lives their life in a way that makes them happy.


when you do it illegally, is it still an accomplishment... asking for a friend hahahah


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

EJP1234 said:


> when you do it illegally, is it still an accomplishment... asking for a friend hahahah


What did he accomplish illegally?


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

🙈I didn't see it.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> What did he accomplish illegally?


What did he accomplish legally would probably be the better question at this point.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

EJP1234 said:


> What did he accomplish legally would probably be the better question at this point.


Multiple successful businesses, wife that loves him, turned success in one field into what his true passion is and now hunting has become part of his career allowing him to travel the world and bow hunt, not to mention if you want to call individual harvests accomplishments many would........etc


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

conservewild said:


> Multiple successful businesses, wife that loves him, turned success in one field into what his true passion is and now hunting has become part of his career allowing him to travel the world and bow hunt, not to mention if you want to call individual harvests accomplishments many would........etc


And Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State. You may need to re-evaluate your heroes. Successful people don't get caught up in sticky situations.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

horsehands said:


> And Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State. You may need to re-evaluate your heroes. Successful people don't get caught up in sticky situations.


You comment has zero merit and could not be further from reality.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

conservewild said:


> You comment has zero merit and could not be further from reality.


Not unlike your thread.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

conservewild said:


> Multiple successful businesses, wife that loves him, turned success in one field into what his true passion is and now hunting has become part of his career allowing him to travel the world and bow hunt, not to mention if you want to call individual harvests accomplishments many would........etc


Nice to see Josh on AT i guess lmao


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

conservewild said:


> Multiple successful businesses, wife that loves him, turned success in one field into what his true passion is and now hunting has become part of his career allowing him to travel the world and bow hunt, not to mention if you want to call individual harvests accomplishments many would........etc


Can we stop using "harvests"?


----------



## 2-bucks (Mar 17, 2007)

MNarrow said:


> Can we stop using "harvests"?


No


----------



## flatwater77 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm new to archery and hadn't heard of the Bomars until a couple of days ago. I watched a total of three Youtube hunt videos this morning. Two were 90+ yard shots. One hit the front shoulder and didn't penetrate. The other (in wind) hit way back. The third video was a 45 yard shot through brush on a bedded animal. Shot placement was also back. None of the shots appeared to result in clean kills and no concern was expressed about taking marginal shots or wounding the animals. I get that bad shots happen. I've made bad rifle shots and I still remember every one of them. I was just surprised at the general lack of a responsible hunting ethos or awareness that people are watching and taking cues on acceptable behavior.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

All part of today’s “new normal”.
Guy’s either a blatant criminal or dumber than a box of rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

When you live your life on social media drawing as much attention to yourself as possible don't be shocked when you get attention that you don't like. 



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

horsehands said:


> And Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State. You may need to re-evaluate your heroes. Successful people don't get caught up in sticky situations.


Successful people always have haters and don’t worry about people like you.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

samhel said:


> Successful people always have haters and don’t worry about people like you.


You must be a cheater too. Like Mathias said, the "new normal".


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

conservewild said:


> Multiple successful businesses, wife that loves him, turned success in one field into what his true passion is and now hunting has become part of his career allowing him to travel the world and bow hunt, not to mention if you want to call individual harvests accomplishments many would........etc


I agree there is more to life and success then just hunting.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

horsehands said:


> You must be a cheater too. Like Mathias said, the "new normal".


You know nothing about me, but I can see you’re the kind of person that judges people quickly without knowing anything about them. What would make me a cheater based off of my comment? How could you even logically assume that?


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Juneauhunt said:


> He plead guilty.


That’s what I thought I saw too....so...he’s guilty by admission..that’s how that works, right? 
I know that lots of times it’s easier to plead out, but if I’m in the business he’s in, I doubt that would be prudent.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

conservewild said:


> A lot of salty folks on AT jealous of anyone who accomplishes more than them and lives their life in a way that makes them happy.


You throw that “jealous” label out there...not the first time either..I’m sure you would be surprised to find that pointing out something that somebody did or didn’t do is a discussion. Jealousy only comes into it when someone brings it up as an excuse, like you did.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Billie said:


> You throw that “jealous” label out there...not the first time either..I’m sure you would be surprised to find that pointing out something that somebody did or didn’t do is a discussion. Jealousy only comes into it when someone brings it up as an excuse, like you did.


I disagree


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Billie said:


> You throw that “jealous” label out there...not the first time either..I’m sure you would be surprised to find that pointing out something that somebody did or didn’t do is a discussion. Jealousy only comes into it when someone brings it up as an excuse, like you did.


I agree.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

conservewild said:


> I disagree


Why did you change your response?

I agree with Billie as well


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

BigDeer said:


> Why did you change your response?
> 
> I agree with Billie as well


Billie is fragile and I was being respectful of that.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

conservewild said:


> I disagree


Of that I have no doubt.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

conservewild said:


> Billie is fragile and I was being respectful of that.


Billie is FAR from fragile. I think we established that when you had your legendary “ panda thread meltdown”. 
Someone discussing a celebrity figure, one you apparently have an emotional connection to, in what you think is a negative light is not an automatic indication of jealously. But again, I’m not surprised you think so.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Billie said:


> Billie is FAR from fragile. I think we established that when you had your legendary “ panda thread meltdown”.
> Someone discussing a celebrity figure, one you apparently have an emotional connection to, in what you think is a negative light is not an automatic indication of jealously. But again, I’m not surprised you think so.


Obviously we didn’t because I still have to be sensitive when I respond to you even months later out of care for other humans I try not to send you into one of your episodes.


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

Just curious...

Why do you defend Josh Bowmar so much?

Do you know him personally, and can therefore vouch for his character?

Do you work for him?

I don't know anyone that would defend someone this much unless they are either of the two categories above. so I'm just curious.

BTW, I'm not jealous at Mr Bowmar at all. Just calling things as I see it.

P.S.: Just because someone has the money to pay lawyers to plead guilty to lower charges, doesn't mean they did was right, doesn't mean that they are not a D-bag and should be called out for what they are.


----------



## Turkey Nomad (Aug 26, 2020)

Back when I was a teenager my Dad used to reserve expletives for situations where I demonstrated stupidity. One of his best lines was, "Son, screw your damn head on straight." 

You can say what you want about accidents/oversight but the bottom line is that you subject yourself to a higher level of scrutiny when you commercialize hunting and put yourself in the public eye. With the opportunity to generate income from hunting comes a higher responsibility to follow regulations meticulously.

If the Iowa incident was isolated, I could chock it up to an anomaly. But I don't suffer fools and the fact that they were very close with Hidden Hills Outfitters, hunted with them extensively and now find themselves pleading ignorance to egregious baiting and poaching violations as subject's of the largest poaching investigation in the history of the state of Nebraska is pretty damning. 

There isn't a social media platform that has enough bandwidth to let him try and explain that one........ But he sure isn't doing much talking about that.


----------



## cbd10pt (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone who doesn't like them is just jealous


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Heres some professional oxymorons:

An mortally obese nutritionist.

My doctor loves to take narcotics.

My childs school teacher is a high school dropout.

The bus driver has wrecked a bus multiple times.

A celebrity/professional hunter with annual game infractions.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

EJP1234 said:


> Heres some professional oxymorons:
> 
> An mortally obese nutritionist.
> 
> ...


I only know of this one for Josh does he have others that have been proven?


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

cbd10pt said:


> Anyone who doesn't like them is just jealous


Honestly I couldn’t careless about what kind of people they are , but from the hunting side of it , they are cheaters . IMO , once a cheater always a cheater . You get popped for one violation, how many other laws have they broken , just not been caught .


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Marlin1938 said:


> Honestly I couldn’t careless about what kind of people they are , but from the hunting side of it , they are cheaters . IMO , once a cheater always a cheater . You get popped for one violation, how many other laws have they broken , just not been caught .


Right. The "dog ate my homework" is not a real excuse.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Damn guys this is a sad thread... There is all kinds of bows, sights and stabs to be buying & trying, and arrows to be fletched. Why the hell are you guys so worried about some guy who has ZERO baring on your life. Life is too short to waste so much time on a person that may or may not have done a bunch of crap that was illegal. This happens all the time you ever watch Cops or Live PD?

Half the people throwing rocks in the glass house are guilty of the same things other people do but its easy to judge people from a far with out someone knowing who you really are! Worry about yourself there is already enough political BS going on to add another 50 page useless thread to AT.

People make mistakes, people succumb to pressure and make bad choices but people also change and you don't know what situation people are in. Reserve the hate cause one day you maybe in the same situation, true or false and I am not just talking about hunting...


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

conservewild said:


> Obviously we didn’t because I still have to be sensitive when I respond to you even months later out of care for other humans I try not to send you into one of your episodes.


Then save your sensitivities and don’t respond to me. The other humans will be just fine.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Billie said:


> Then save your sensitivities and don’t respond to me. The other humans will be just fine.


Here we go


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

conservewild said:


> Here we go


What do you mean here WE go? You have been about as dramatic as they come. I'm telling your mother. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

Daave said:


> I'm telling your mother.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Daave said:


> What do you mean here WE go? You have been about as dramatic as they come. I'm telling your mother.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Nice 1!


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Boomer2094 said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Why do you defend Josh Bowmar so much?
> 
> ...


Why talk poorly of him? Do you know him personally? Do you work for him?


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Daave said:


> What do you mean here WE go? You have been about as dramatic as they come. I'm telling your mother.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Has there been a conviction in this case? Until that happens we live in this great country and we are inosent until guilty. No matter if we are sensitive or not and what we think. It does not matter how many police officers it took to investigate and arrest you. Until you have your day in fri t of the judge. 
if your convicted then take take your whooping and move on.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

pinwheeled said:


> we are inosent until guilty.


----------



## Baldur (Jul 4, 2019)

pinwheeled said:


> Has there been a conviction in this case? Until that happens we live in this great country and we are inosent until guilty. No matter if we are sensitive or not and what we think. It does not matter how many police officers it took to investigate and arrest you. Until you have your day in fri t of the judge.
> if your convicted then take take your whooping and move on.


lol ok boomer


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 7343592


Story of my life 😁


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Damn guys this is a sad thread... There is all kinds of bows, sights and stabs to be buying & trying, and arrows to be fletched. Why the hell are you guys so worried about some guy who has ZERO baring on your life. Life is too short to waste so much time on a person that may or may not have done a bunch of crap that was illegal. This happens all the time you ever watch Cops or Live PD?


When someone with us much followers and popularity casts bowhunting in a bad light.......that has baring on all of our lives.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

MNarrow said:


> When someone with us much followers and popularity casts bowhunting in a bad light.......that has baring on all of our lives.


To a point yes... But what makes us or some of us any better by jumping on an talking **** about it anyway like high school girls. How does that help at all? That is my problem. I don't know if what he did is true or not and if so he should be charged same as your or I should be. They have a system that sometimes convicts people... A lot of time money and a good layer gets you off the hook or much lessor. Other than than making a 50 page thread which is of no help to anyone or bowhunting. Especially, when all we do is begin to talk Shout about each other. What are you or any of us doing to help Bowhunting look good. I bet my house a lot more people on here do shady stuff than anyone will admit to. Just cause people don't get caught doesn't make it ok or mean we are all angels. It's not what you do in front of people its what you do when nobody is looking.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

maxx98 said:


> So they move to Iowa, purchase a farm and then there is a 200" deer on it to kill.
> 
> How does that happen? I know they have a lot of $ but 200" deer don't just grow on trees.


They do in Iowa.


----------



## Critter10 (Oct 5, 2015)

Prime#1 said:


> They do in Iowa.


I wish this were true!

Habitat and buck tags available certainly lend themselves towards big bucks. But most Iowa residents would be/are tickled pink to see and/or shoot 150+ deer.

My criteria this year was 4+ 8pt+ outside his ears with 8 inch+ g2's. Saw 3 that fit the bill, but couldn't make it happen on any of 'em.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Daave said:


> What do you mean here WE go? You have been about as dramatic as they come.* I'm telling your mother.*
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


😂 😂


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

OCHO505 said:


> To a point yes... But what makes us or some of us any better by jumping on an talking **** about it anyway like high school girls. How does that help at all? That is my problem. I don't know if what he did is true or not and if so he should be charged same as your or I should be. They have a system that sometimes convicts people... A lot of time money and a good layer gets you off the hook or much lessor. Other than than making a 50 page thread which is of no help to anyone or bowhunting. Especially, when all we do is begin to talk Shout about each other. What are you or any of us doing to help Bowhunting look good. I bet my house a lot more people on here do shady stuff than anyone will admit to. Just cause people don't get caught doesn't make it ok or mean we are all angels. It's not what you do in front of people its what you do when nobody is looking.


well said.


----------

